# Io, lei e ...



## fred (26 Luglio 2013)

Aimè, dopo tante letture a sbafo di disgrazie altrui tocca a me...
Ci conosciamo a marzo su un social network, solita trafila, mail, chiamate al cell, primo incontro… che dura la bellezza di 12 ore (!!). Chiacchieriamo un po’ di tutto, è molto piacevole e il tempo letteralmente vola in sua compagnia. Lei come me single senza figli, sui 45 anni, quasi coetanei. Bella donna, sorridente, molto elegante. È da poco uscita con le ossa rotte – per sua decisione - da una relazione di 5 anni con un bellimbusto con Porsche e barca, peccato che la tradisse spudoratamente. La goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso è stata quando lo ha beccato in un bar con le mani addosso a un’altra, e di fronte alla sua sfuriata il tizio non si è nemmeno scomposto. Insomma, si sta ancora leccando le ferite.
Ci lasciamo con l’idea di rivederci presto, ci ritroviamo dopo pochi giorni, altre belle chiacchierate e via. Terzo incontro, andiamo fuori, poi in auto al momento dei saluti baci ed effusioni. L’incontro successivo arriviamo al dunque, poi da lì ci si vede con costanza 2 o 3 volte a settimana. Ci incontriamo o fuori – abitiamo a una trentina di km di distanza - o a casa sua, dove a un certo punto qualche volta mi fermo pure a dormire, cosa che tassativamente cerco di evitare nelle nuove relazioni: almeno all’inizio preferisco andarci cauto, un po’ per passate delusioni (chiusa da un anno circa una storia importante, e chiusa male), un po’ per carattere. Evito insomma messaggini a raffica, parole sdolcinate, insomma non mi interessano avventure ma affetti e tranquillità di una relazione stabile. Lei invece mi sembra parecchio presa già da subito, è sempre lei che ogni giorno parte con gli sms, poi io rispondo o le telefono direttamente. Ci vediamo i venerdì, a volte i sabati, a volte la domenica… spessissimo fuori, cinema, ristoranti, saune, casinò, non ci facciamo mancare niente, anche perché lei ha un lavoro autonomo che svolge da casa per cui ogni volta che possiamo usciamo. Sesso bene, credo, anche il dopo, le piace accoccolarsi con la testa appoggiata al mio petto e lì appisolarsi. Io, lo ammetto, non sono presissimo (ho specificato sopra il perché), però stare in sua compagnia mi piace e mi fa stare bene, e poi vedo la sua felicità nello stare con me (come? Be’, quando parla e incrocia il mio sguardo dopo un po’ non resiste e si mette a ridere come una ragazzina… innamorata? Forse un po’, così pensavo...).
Passano le settimane e tutto a procede a gonfie vele, tra l’altro inizia a piacermi davvero, sapete quando si comincia ad apprezzare anche i piccoli difetti di una persona? Quella fase lì, insomma. Arrivo al dunque. Ci vediamo il martedì, restiamo casa sua perché sono giorni che lavoro fino a tardissimo. Dopo cena mi metto sul divano e lì dopo poco crollo addormentato, lei al mio fianco. Ci vediamo da lei anche il venerdì sera (stessa scena del martedì) e poi anche il giorno dopo sabato, quando invece usciamo, con lei tiratissima, da saltarle addosso. Rientriamo verso l’1 di notte, in auto tra l’altro mi sussurra "a casa vedi di non addormentarti, eh"… arrivati a casa ci beviamo un drink, e.. non succede niente... a dire il vero anche lei non mi pare però intenzionata a fare granché, si mette sul divano dalla parte opposta alla mia, psi copre con una coperta e ci addormentiamo così, in serenità. Io a domenica ero impegnato da mia madre, era già successo un altro paio di volte ma andavamo cmq a dormire a letto, poi la mattina mi alzavo, colazione assieme e partivo. Di solito me lo diceva lei per cui lo trovo un po’ strano ma resto sul divano. Alle 4.30 mi sveglio, mi alzo e vado, lei mi saluta come sempre, anzi mi dice che avremmo potuto andare a dormire in camera da letto (appunto..). Mi ricordo che in auto mi è venuto in mente che erano già 3 volte che non facevamo sesso, mai successo prima. Vabbè, può capitare mi dico… Lei mi aveva detto che non sapeva se andava a a fare una camminata in montagna con una sua amica (ma doveva alzarsi molto presto) oppure andava al mare e quindi poteva farlo con più calma… Passa così la domenica, trovo strano che non si sia ancora fatta viva con un sms, sono le 19, allora gliene mando uno io per sapere come va, lei risponde con un sms ma dopo un’ora, non da lei… mi scrive che è tutto OK, che si diverte con amici, poi mi chiede come sto. Io invece di rispondere con un altro sms la chiamo subito al cell, suona suona e non risponde, ahiahi.. allora le mando un altro sms dicendole che mi fermo a cena da mia mamma e poi vado a casa.. suo sms dopo una mezzora scusandosi che non aveva sentito prima il cell e mi dice che mi richiama dopo.. rispondo solo OK… ma una vocina mi dice che c’è qualcosa che non quadra, altro che sesto senso... Mi richiama alle 22 passate, è in auto e sta rientrando, pure io, chiacchierata di una mezzora, a un certo punto le chiedo con fare tranquillo se ci sono problemi, mi dice “ma nooo!” , dopo un po’ ci salutiamo, baci baci. Il lunedì passa e non si fa viva, mmh, il martedì idem, mai successo due giorni di fila, il mercoledì il silenzio stampa continua, inizio a sentire puzza di bruciato anche se non riesco a spiegarmi il motivo, andava tutto bene, fin troppo… giovedì alla fine le mando un sms nel tardo pomeriggio dal lavoro, risponde quasi subito e mi chiede a sua volta come va, io invece di mandarle un altro sms la chiamo al cell, ma come già successo domenica non risponde… le scrivo allora  dove le chiedo se c’è qualche difficoltà di connessione col suo cell che non risponde alle mie chiamate… mi manda sms, dice che era sotto la doccia che doveva uscire di corsa a far la spesa, e che mi avrebbe richiamato più tardi… in effetti mi richiama dopo un paio d'ore, la sento un po’ sulle sue, lei venerdì andava a trovare a Torino il suo “maestro spirituale” (vero...) con un ‘amica e tornava tardi la sera, le dico allora se potevamo vederci sabato… accordato, ma non la sento convinta.
Passa il venerdì e non ci sentiamo, ovviamente nemmeno un sms da parte sua… sabato poco prima di mezzogiorno finalmente arriva un suo messaggio, dove però mi dice che quel week-end non ci saremmo visti perché il suo "maestro" l’ha trovata scarica di energia (sic!) e le ha detto di stare in casa e non vedere nessuno. .. olè! Rispondo che mi spiace non vederla e se potevo chiamarla dopo. Mi dà l’OK. Verso sera la chiamo e ci parliamo, in sostanza ribadisce quello che aveva scritto sull’energia da ricaricare e che cmq ci saremmo senz’altro visti in settimana, dovevo solo portare pazienza. Ah.. L’indomani le scrivo nel pomeriggio, dicendo se era ancora a casa o non aveva resistito ed era andata al mare a farsi un bagno, lei risponde e mi dice che ci avevo preso, era giusto andata al mare un paio d’ore per un bagno rigenerante. La chiamo subito al cell e stavolta risponde, stava giusto rientrando a casa, parliamo un po’ e poi rimaniamo d’accordo per vederci il martedì sera. Mi ribadisce che non c'è niente di cui dovrei preoccuparmi. C’è sempre qualcosa che non mi torna, però, anche le telefonate non sono più quelle di prima: intensità, termini usati, chi ha provato capisce cosa voglio dire.
E infatti… lunedì in serata sono da amici, casualmente dalle parti dove abita, si fa tardi e allora decido di passare da lei per un sopralluogo. Così, sensazioni… arrivo, è mezzanotte spaccata, parcheggio un po’ distante e mi avvicino, luci spente in casa e la sua auto nel cortile. Faccio per andarmene quando sento un’auto in arrivo, rallenta e si ferma a una decina di metri da me, all'interno non mi scorgono perché io sono in penombra… il finestrino è abbassato dal lato passeggero, sento una voce ed è la sua, cuore che batte all’impazzata….. lei saluta con un “ci vediamo”, poi si sporge verso il guidatore e schiocca un bacio, scende e si avvia verso il portoncino d’ingresso.. io torno sui miei passi, fisso per bene chi è al volante per essere sicuro di non prendere un abbaglio clamoroso (leggi amica coi capelli corti).. no no, è proprio un uomo… nel frattempo lei è già entrata e ha richiuso il portoncino… mi ci fiondo, busso, sento che torna sui suoi passi e apre… vi lascio immaginare la sua faccia quando mi vede, resta di sale… poi mi dirà che pensava fosse il tizio dell'auto che aveva dimenticato qualcosa… la prima cosa che balbetta è “qualsiasi cosa tu pensi non è quello che pensi” o qualcosa del genere… le dico che per me non ci sono problemi, può fare quello che vuole, basta che me lo dica… lei è visibilmente imbarazzata, le chiedo di salire in casa per chiarire le cose, inizialmente mi dice di no, poi cede quando le dico che non sono tipo da scenate.. Iniziamo a parlare, non si aspettava la mia visita, pensava fossi impegnato (lunedì sera ho un programma radio… che furba, eh)… poi invece mi dice che se lo sentiva che mi sarei presentato lì quella sera (dalla faccia non sembrava)… mi dice che le era venuta voglia di uscire e si è sentita con un amico, giura che non c’è altro… io le chiedo che sta succedendo, riferendomi anche al fine settimana precedente, breve silenzio poi inizia a elencarmi le sue ragioni, dice che secondo lei io mi sono seduto, che ha bisogno di qualcuno più vivo (!!!)… dico che non mi sembrava proprio una situazione del genere, anzi, anche a giudicare dagli sms che mi mandava. Lei dice che è una cosa che era già un po’ che era uscita (ahahah), che io le ultime volte dormivo e basta (vedi sopra), poi che sono una persona chiusa che non lascia trapelare niente di sé (seee, come no...), che col suo ex invece parlavano per ore e si dicevano tutto (e infatti…). E che comunque si era accorta che le nostre due energie interiori non erano fatte per collimare (giuro, esattamente così, sganasciatevi pure dalle risate..). Devo ammettere che era particolarmente aggressiva e convincente nella parte dove diceva che ero chiuso. Poi tira fuori una discussione che avevamo avuto (l’unica) un mese prima su questo punto. Le dico che per me è un peccato, che stavo ingranando con lei, ma che se ha un altro può dirmelo, non c’è problema a uscire dalla sua vita. No, non c’è nessuno. Le chiedo se per caso è tornato a farsi vivo il suo ex, lei mi risponde con un mezzo sorriso che questo cmq non me lo direbbe. Allora le dico se è davvero sicura che sia tutto finito con lui, e cosa proverebbe se lo rivedesse adesso. Mi risponde che non saprebbe quali sarebbero le sue reazioni (ahi ahi...). Dopo un paio d’ore di confronto me ne vado, restiamo d’accordo che lei rifletterà in merito alle cose che le ho detto, e che ci vedremo cmq il giovedì per bere una cosa insieme, in ogni caso, vada come vada. E prima di uscire ci scambiamo pure un bacetto...
Il giovedì come d'accordo andiamo fuori a cena. Non grande serata, c'è una tensione palpabile. Dopo andiamo anche a bere il bicchiere della staffa, ma non riesco a cadere in argomento. Alla fine la riaccompagno a casa, arrivati mi dice che è tardi (poco dopo l'1) e che è meglio che non salga, faccio per baciarla ma volge la testa, allora le chiedo cosa ha deciso... "ah sì, giusto..", mi dice che non le piacciono le storie che si trascinano e riafferma la cosaa delle energie interiori, a quel punto la blocco e le dico che si chiude, lei ci resta, forse non si aspettava tanta decisione, anzi, quando le restituisco un cofanetto di cd che mi aveva prestato (siamo ancora in auto) invece di andarsene mi chiede le mie impressioni dopo averlo ascoltato... (!!) sembra quasi che all'ultimo non voglia mollarmi... ma poi se ne va.
Mie conclusioni: ha un altro, la decisione di chiudere è stata troppo repentina. E chissà, forse proprio il suo ex. Vorrei però chiedere il vostro parere, mi interessano soprattutto quelli femminili, che mi aiutino un po' a capire quello che è successo. Perchè forse davvero sono io che non capito una mazza e soprattutto con chi avevo a che fare...
Scusate la lunghezza, volevo rendere chiari i vari passaggi.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Luglio 2013)

Gli uomini vengono da marte e le donne da venere. Una donna se per tre volte vai a casa sua e non solo non c'è sesso ma ti addormenti sul divano senza parlare né coccole "vede tutta la sua vita davanti come un film" e quel film non le piace perché racconta di un uomo che non la ama ma si vuole sistemare.


----------



## MK (26 Luglio 2013)

fred ha detto:


> Evito insomma messaggini a raffica, parole sdolcinate, insomma non mi interessano avventure ma affetti e tranquillità di una relazione stabile.


Ah perchè è così che funziona? E da dove si capisce che l'intento è quello di affetti tranquillità relazione stabile?
Comunque per rispondere alla tua domanda, sì forse ha ripreso a frequentare l'ex, o ha conosciuto qualcun'altro o il suo maestro spirituale le ha fatto il lavaggio del cervello. Tu cosa hai intenzione di fare?


----------



## Hellseven (26 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Gli uomini vengono da marte e le donne da venere.* Una donna se per tre volte vai a casa sua e non solo non c'è sesso ma ti addormenti sul divano senza parlare né coccole "vede tutta la sua vita davanti come un film" e quel film non le piace perché racconta di un uomo che non la ama ma si vuole sistemare.


Eppure nel mondo del lavoro autonomo e nelle grandi aziende sembra l'esatto opposto, credimi


----------



## MK (26 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Gli uomini vengono da marte e le donne da venere. Una donna se per tre volte vai a casa sua e non solo non c'è sesso ma ti addormenti sul divano senza parlare né coccole "vede tutta la sua vita davanti come un film" e quel film non le piace perché racconta di un uomo che non la ama ma si vuole sistemare.


Beh ma avrebbe potuto essere sincera no? Perchè mentire?


----------



## free (26 Luglio 2013)

a me sembra che non abbia voluto dirti tutto e ha tirato fuori quelle storie sull'energia
cioè quello che sembra anche a te, in sostanza
adesso, sapere esattamente cosa non ti abbia voluto dire, è un po' difficile...


----------



## Brunetta (26 Luglio 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Beh ma avrebbe potuto essere sincera no? Perchè mentire?


Ma da quanto si frequentano? A me non sembra che ci fosse un esplicito "stare insieme" ma ancora una frequentazione tra adulti che avrebbe potuto svilupparsi, con lui che si è tenuto indietro (per ragioni comprensibilissime eh ognuno ha le sue ragioni) e si è così dimostrato poco appassionato, un po' mammone e pantofolaio. Questo è quello che capirei se la storia di quei fatti me l'avesse raccontata lei.


----------



## JON (26 Luglio 2013)

fred ha detto:


> Aimè, dopo tante letture a sbafo di disgrazie altrui tocca a me...
> Ci conosciamo a marzo su un social network, solita trafila, mail, chiamate al cell, primo incontro… che dura la bellezza di 12 ore (!!). Chiacchieriamo un po’ di tutto, è molto piacevole e il tempo letteralmente vola in sua compagnia. Lei come me single senza figli, sui 45 anni, quasi coetanei. Bella donna, sorridente, molto elegante. È da poco uscita con le ossa rotte – per sua decisione - da una relazione di 5 anni con un bellimbusto con Porsche e barca, peccato che la tradisse spudoratamente. La goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso è stata quando lo ha beccato in un bar con le mani addosso a un’altra, e di fronte alla sua sfuriata il tizio non si è nemmeno scomposto. Insomma, si sta ancora leccando le ferite.
> Ci lasciamo con l’idea di rivederci presto, ci ritroviamo dopo pochi giorni, altre belle chiacchierate e via. Terzo incontro, andiamo fuori, poi in auto al momento dei saluti baci ed effusioni. L’incontro successivo arriviamo al dunque, poi da lì ci si vede con costanza 2 o 3 volte a settimana. Ci incontriamo o fuori – abitiamo a una trentina di km di distanza - o a casa sua, dove a un certo punto qualche volta mi fermo pure a dormire, cosa che tassativamente cerco di evitare nelle nuove relazioni: almeno all’inizio preferisco andarci cauto, un po’ per passate delusioni (chiusa da un anno circa una storia importante, e chiusa male), un po’ per carattere. Evito insomma messaggini a raffica, parole sdolcinate, insomma non mi interessano avventure ma affetti e tranquillità di una relazione stabile. Lei invece mi sembra parecchio presa già da subito, è sempre lei che ogni giorno parte con gli sms, poi io rispondo o le telefono direttamente. Ci vediamo i venerdì, a volte i sabati, a volte la domenica… spessissimo fuori, cinema, ristoranti, saune, casinò, non ci facciamo mancare niente, anche perché lei ha un lavoro autonomo che svolge da casa per cui ogni volta che possiamo usciamo. Sesso bene, credo, anche il dopo, le piace accoccolarsi con la testa appoggiata al mio petto e lì appisolarsi. Io, lo ammetto, non sono presissimo (ho specificato sopra il perché), però stare in sua compagnia mi piace e mi fa stare bene, e poi vedo la sua felicità nello stare con me (come? Be’, quando parla e incrocia il mio sguardo dopo un po’ non resiste e si mette a ridere come una ragazzina… innamorata? Forse un po’, così pensavo...).
> Passano le settimane e tutto a procede a gonfie vele, tra l’altro inizia a piacermi davvero, sapete quando si comincia ad apprezzare anche i piccoli difetti di una persona? Quella fase lì, insomma. Arrivo al dunque. Ci vediamo il martedì, restiamo casa sua perché sono giorni che lavoro fino a tardissimo. Dopo cena mi metto sul divano e lì dopo poco crollo addormentato, lei al mio fianco. Ci vediamo da lei anche il venerdì sera (stessa scena del martedì) e poi anche il giorno dopo sabato, quando invece usciamo, con lei tiratissima, da saltarle addosso. Rientriamo verso l’1 di notte, in auto tra l’altro mi sussurra "a casa vedi di non addormentarti, eh"… arrivati a casa ci beviamo un drink, e.. non succede niente... a dire il vero anche lei non mi pare però intenzionata a fare granché, si mette sul divano dalla parte opposta alla mia, psi copre con una coperta e ci addormentiamo così, in serenità. Io a domenica ero impegnato da mia madre, era già successo un altro paio di volte ma andavamo cmq a dormire a letto, poi la mattina mi alzavo, colazione assieme e partivo. Di solito me lo diceva lei per cui lo trovo un po’ strano ma resto sul divano. Alle 4.30 mi sveglio, mi alzo e vado, lei mi saluta come sempre, anzi mi dice che avremmo potuto andare a dormire in camera da letto (appunto..). Mi ricordo che in auto mi è venuto in mente che erano già 3 volte che non facevamo sesso, mai successo prima. Vabbè, può capitare mi dico… Lei mi aveva detto che non sapeva se andava a a fare una camminata in montagna con una sua amica (ma doveva alzarsi molto presto) oppure andava al mare e quindi poteva farlo con più calma… Passa così la domenica, trovo strano che non si sia ancora fatta viva con un sms, sono le 19, allora gliene mando uno io per sapere come va, lei risponde con un sms ma dopo un’ora, non da lei… mi scrive che è tutto OK, che si diverte con amici, poi mi chiede come sto. Io invece di rispondere con un altro sms la chiamo subito al cell, suona suona e non risponde, ahiahi.. allora le mando un altro sms dicendole che mi fermo a cena da mia mamma e poi vado a casa.. suo sms dopo una mezzora scusandosi che non aveva sentito prima il cell e mi dice che mi richiama dopo.. rispondo solo OK… ma una vocina mi dice che c’è qualcosa che non quadra, altro che sesto senso... Mi richiama alle 22 passate, è in auto e sta rientrando, pure io, chiacchierata di una mezzora, a un certo punto le chiedo con fare tranquillo se ci sono problemi, mi dice “ma nooo!” , dopo un po’ ci salutiamo, baci baci. Il lunedì passa e non si fa viva, mmh, il martedì idem, mai successo due giorni di fila, il mercoledì il silenzio stampa continua, inizio a sentire puzza di bruciato anche se non riesco a spiegarmi il motivo, andava tutto bene, fin troppo… giovedì alla fine le mando un sms nel tardo pomeriggio dal lavoro, risponde quasi subito e mi chiede a sua volta come va, io invece di mandarle un altro sms la chiamo al cell, ma come già successo domenica non risponde… le scrivo allora dove le chiedo se c’è qualche difficoltà di connessione col suo cell che non risponde alle mie chiamate… mi manda sms, dice che era sotto la doccia che doveva uscire di corsa a far la spesa, e che mi avrebbe richiamato più tardi… in effetti mi richiama dopo un paio d'ore, la sento un po’ sulle sue, lei venerdì andava a trovare a Torino il suo “maestro spirituale” (vero...) con un ‘amica e tornava tardi la sera, le dico allora se potevamo vederci sabato… accordato, ma non la sento convinta.
> ...


Senti, a 45 anni, una che parla di energie misteriose metterebbe in guardia chiunque.

In ogni caso, se proprio sulle energie dobbiamo focalizzarci, questa ne emana solo di negative.
Mettiti l'anima in pace e passa appresso.


----------



## MK (26 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma da quanto si frequentano? A me non sembra che ci fosse un esplicito "stare insieme" ma ancora una frequentazione tra adulti che avrebbe potuto svilupparsi, con lui che si è tenuto indietro (per ragioni comprensibilissime eh ognuno ha le sue ragioni) e si è così dimostrato poco appassionato, un po' mammone e pantofolaio. Questo è quello che capirei se la storia di quei fatti me l'avesse raccontata lei.


Beh ma può capitare di essere stanchi. Anzi secondo me gli amori che iniziano con più tranquillità sono quelli che durano di più. Può essere che le loro aspettative fossero diverse quello sì, ma se ne parla, soprattutto nella fase frequentazione appunto.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Luglio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Senti, a 45 anni, una che parla di energie misteriose metterebbe in guardia chiunque.
> 
> In ogni caso, se proprio sulle energie dobbiamo focalizzarci, questa ne emana solo di negative.
> Mettiti l'anima in pace e passa appresso.


Sono d'accordo con te
E soprattutto se non ti sente "vivo" perchè per 3 sere non scopi con lei, sta messa maluccio
Seocndo me ha trovato uno che le fa fare i numeri ogni sera per un po di tempo e poi la manda a stendere appena parla di energie........
Io credo che ti sia andata bene


----------



## free (26 Luglio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Senti, a 45 anni, una che parla di energie misteriose metterebbe in guardia chiunque.
> 
> In ogni caso, se proprio sulle energie dobbiamo focalizzarci, questa ne emana solo di negative.
> Mettiti l'anima in pace e passa appresso.



forse era abituata alla porsche energy


----------



## MK (26 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> forse era abituata alla porsche energy


Non sottovaluterei nelle aspettative di lei porsche e barca in effetti.


----------



## Hellseven (26 Luglio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Senti, a 45 anni, una che parla di energie misteriose metterebbe in guardia chiunque.
> 
> In ogni caso, se proprio sulle energie dobbiamo focalizzarci, questa ne emana solo di negative.
> Mettiti l'anima in pace e passa appresso.


Sei il solito prevenuto Jon caro ....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## JON (26 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Sei il solito prevenuto Jon caro ....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> View attachment 7274



 Dici? Ma dai qui non c'è bisogno dell'esorcista. 

Poi lei glielo ha detto chiaro è tondo che gli piace variare. Solo che lei la chiama energia ed è normale che lui ora è un tantinello confuso. Avanti la prossima.


----------



## JON (26 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> forse era abituata alla porsche energy





MK ha detto:


> Non sottovaluterei nelle aspettative di lei porsche e barca in effetti.


Se lo dite voi ci credo. Immagino l'ascendente.


----------



## Fantastica (26 Luglio 2013)

fred ha detto:


> un social network
> Lei come me single senza figli
> sui 45 anni
> molto elegante
> ...


Hai guardato in uno specchio. C'è già tutto qui.


----------



## Hellseven (26 Luglio 2013)

Se avesse bisogno di un nuovo Guru o Maestro spirituale, questo potrebbe andar bene, credo ....:mrgreen:

[video=youtube;DDLDV0-MdJA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDLDV0-MdJA[/video]


----------



## UltimoSangre (26 Luglio 2013)

i miei uocchi


----------



## MK (26 Luglio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Se lo dite voi ci credo. Immagino l'ascendente.


45 anni, una storia difficile chiusa o forse no, lui che si addormenta sul divano, lei che ha un sacco di amici amiche attività. Si fanno due conti e...


----------



## tesla (26 Luglio 2013)

ellamarianna ora perchè si è addormentato sul divano è diventato un vegetale da buttare nell'umido?
che razza di persona sarebbe, di una superficialità mostruosa!
comunque le palle sul santone sono mirabili, meriterebbe un oscar alla carriera


----------



## fred (26 Luglio 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Comunque per rispondere alla tua domanda, sì forse ha ripreso a frequentare l'ex, o ha conosciuto qualcun'altro o il suo maestro spirituale le ha fatto il lavaggio del cervello. Tu cosa hai intenzione di fare?


bella domanda, non lo so. 
L'orgoglio mi direbbe di lasciarla al suo destino, però sotto sotto (e neanche tanto...) mi manca.


----------



## fred (26 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Gli uomini vengono da marte e le donne da venere. Una donna se per tre volte vai a casa sua e non solo non c'è sesso ma ti addormenti sul divano senza parlare né coccole "vede tutta la sua vita davanti come un film" e quel film non le piace perché racconta di un uomo che non la ama ma si vuole sistemare.


era una situazione particolare di cui anche lei sapeva, praticamente ho fatto quasi tutta una settimana al lavoro dalle 8 di mattina alle 23... e poi le coccole cmq non gliele ho mai fatte mancare...


----------



## Nocciola (26 Luglio 2013)

fred ha detto:


> era una situazione particolare di cui anche lei sapeva, praticamente ho fatto quasi tutta una settimana al lavoro dalle 8 di mattina alle 23... e poi le coccole cmq non gliele ho mai fatte mancare...


Ma direi che non hai proprio nulla da giustificarti
Una donna superficiale.....


----------



## fred (26 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> a me sembra che non abbia voluto dirti tutto e ha tirato fuori quelle storie sull'energia
> cioè quello che sembra anche a te, in sostanza
> adesso, sapere esattamente cosa non ti abbia voluto dire, è un po' difficile...


esatto, è proprio quello che sto cercando di capire. Non vorrei essere davvero io quello che ha fatto la frittata


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Luglio 2013)

fred ha detto:


> esatto, è proprio quello che sto cercando di capire. Non vorrei essere davvero io quello che ha fatto la frittata



non hai fatto nessuna frittata

piuttosto ti sei fatto un film in testa coi tempi i ritmi e le pause tue
non eravate sincronizzati


----------



## fred (26 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma da quanto si frequentano? A me non sembra che ci fosse un esplicito "stare insieme" ma ancora una frequentazione tra adulti che avrebbe potuto svilupparsi, con lui che si è tenuto indietro (per ragioni comprensibilissime eh ognuno ha le sue ragioni) e si è così dimostrato poco appassionato, un po' mammone e pantofolaio. Questo è quello che capirei se la storia di quei fatti me l'avesse raccontata lei.


Azzeccato sulla relazione in divenire, forse è vero mi sono dimostarto poco appassionato. Mammone no, anzi, non l'ho scritto sopra ma la domenica da mia madre è dovuta al giorno di riposo della badante/24h. Pantofolaio nemmeno, le volte che siamo rimasti in casa me lo proponeva lei pur di vedermi anche sapendo le mie condizioni...


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Luglio 2013)

L'energia non si disperde, ma si trasforma.
Man mano che il vostro rapporto andava avanti l'energia potenziale si è trasformata in cinetica e lei ha subìto una spinta verso altro... cosa sia quest'altro e se giri in porche è di secondaria importanza.
Probabilmente lei da te si aspettava un trasporto maggiore, secondo me.
Mentre tu sei partito con il freno tirato.
Lo so che ognuno ha i suoi tempi... ma a 45 anni ti dai scadenze diverse da quelle che ti davi a 35 o 25.
E se un uomo non dimostra lo stesso entusiasmo e lo stesso coinvolgimento che dimostri tu, e questo non ti basta... è meglio lasciar perdere.
Forse, se avessi preso tu l'iniziativa invece di metterti a ronfare su quel divano sarebbe andata diversamente.
Per me quella notte lei ha dormito pochino.


----------



## fred (26 Luglio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Senti, a 45 anni, una che parla di energie misteriose metterebbe in guardia chiunque.
> 
> In ogni caso, se proprio sulle energie dobbiamo focalizzarci, questa ne emana solo di negative.
> Mettiti l'anima in pace e passa appresso.


Eh, ci sto provando, ma persiste...


----------



## Brunetta (26 Luglio 2013)

fred ha detto:


> era una situazione particolare di cui anche lei sapeva, praticamente ho fatto quasi tutta una settimana al lavoro dalle 8 di mattina alle 23... e poi le coccole cmq non gliele ho mai fatte mancare...


Lei ti ha detto cosa non le va "non voglio una storia che si trascina" questo lo interpreto con "voglio sentirmi amata e voluta". Può essere che lei sia troppo esigente e che, per ragioni sue, abbia anche difficoltà a interpretare in senso positivo i tuoi comportamenti. Infatti è una donna che ha anche intrapreso un percorso spirituale, ma (senza sapere se il "santone" sia un ciarlatano o no) sarebbe lo stesso se fosse in analisi: deve superare problemi suoi e chiede molto da una relazione. Per me chiede cose che tu non vuoi, non sai, non puoi darle perché vedi le relazioni diversamente e anche hai anche tu una tua storia e le tue ritrosie.


----------



## fred (26 Luglio 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Beh ma può capitare di essere stanchi. Anzi secondo me gli amori che iniziano con più tranquillità sono quelli che durano di più. Può essere che le loro aspettative fossero diverse quello sì, ma se ne parla, soprattutto nella fase frequentazione appunto.


Rifletti in pieno il mio pensiero, e sulle relazioni che durano e sul fatto di chiarirsi, specie nella fase "frequentazione".


----------



## fred (26 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> E soprattutto se non ti sente "vivo" perchè per 3 sere non scopi con lei, sta messa maluccio
> Seocndo me ha trovato uno che le fa fare i numeri ogni sera per un po di tempo e poi la manda a stendere appena parla di energie........
> Io credo che ti sia andata bene


Infatti, è 'sta cosa che trovo esagerata... Non so se l'avevo già scritto ma ci frequentavamo da quasi 4 mesi, era il primo buco ed era motivato.. poi cmq era serena.

Sul fatto che mi sia andata bene... probabilmente sì, ma mi brucia ancora quello che è successo...


----------



## JON (26 Luglio 2013)

fred ha detto:


> Eh, ci sto provando, ma persiste...


Dagli tempo di esprimersi al meglio e vedrai ti darà tutte le motivazioni di cui necessiti. Approfondite meglio questo discorso dell'energia. :mrgreen: Scusa, non voglio scherzare sulla storia, ma alla tua età non hai più il tempo di perdere tempo. E questa a chiacchiere sta messa molto bene.


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Luglio 2013)

fred ha detto:


> Infatti, è 'sta cosa che trovo esagerata... Non so se l'avevo già scritto ma ci frequentavamo da quasi 4 mesi, era il primo buco ed era motivato.. *poi cmq era serena*.
> 
> Sul fatto che mi sia andata bene... probabilmente sì, ma mi brucia ancora quello che è successo...


Si chiama mantenere la dignità. Non avrebbe fatto una gran figura disperandosi.


----------



## Eliade (26 Luglio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Senti, a 45 anni, una che parla di energie misteriose metterebbe in guardia chiunque.
> 
> In ogni caso, se proprio sulle energie dobbiamo focalizzarci, questa ne emana solo di negative.
> Mettiti l'anima in pace e passa appresso.


Quotone!! 

No dico...voglio sperare che sia una sorta di testimonianza per l'assurdità e non un chiedere pareri. Hai avuto un CULO esagerato levartela di coglioni!!!


----------



## Simy (26 Luglio 2013)

perché a tutti manca il dono della sintesi??????????? perché????????????????????????:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:comunque quoti Fafalla ed Eliade di default.. (spero abbiamo scritto la stessa cosa) :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (26 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> perché a tutti manca il dono della sintesi??????????? perché????????????????????????:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:comunque quoti Fafalla ed Eliade di default.. (spero abbiamo scritto la stessa cosa) :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma ti pare che possa aver letto tutto io? :rotfl:
Ho letto le prime 10 righe, le ultime 10 e ho quotato il primo commento sensato che mi sia balzato agli occhi, sparando qualche cosa random.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Luglio 2013)

fred ha detto:


> Aimè, dopo tante letture a sbafo di disgrazie altrui tocca a me...
> Ci conosciamo a marzo su un social network, solita trafila, mail, chiamate al cell, primo incontro… che dura la bellezza di 12 ore (!!). Chiacchieriamo un po’ di tutto, è molto piacevole e il tempo letteralmente vola in sua compagnia. Lei come me single senza figli, sui 45 anni, quasi coetanei. Bella donna, sorridente, molto elegante. È da poco uscita con le ossa rotte – per sua decisione - da una relazione di 5 anni con un bellimbusto con Porsche e barca, peccato che la tradisse spudoratamente. La goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso è stata quando lo ha beccato in un bar con le mani addosso a un’altra, e di fronte alla sua sfuriata il tizio non si è nemmeno scomposto. Insomma, si sta ancora leccando le ferite.
> Ci lasciamo con l’idea di rivederci presto, ci ritroviamo dopo pochi giorni, altre belle chiacchierate e via. Terzo incontro, andiamo fuori, poi in auto al momento dei saluti baci ed effusioni. L’incontro successivo arriviamo al dunque, poi da lì ci si vede con costanza 2 o 3 volte a settimana. Ci incontriamo o fuori – abitiamo a una trentina di km di distanza - o a casa sua, dove a un certo punto qualche volta mi fermo pure a dormire, cosa che tassativamente cerco di evitare nelle nuove relazioni: almeno all’inizio preferisco andarci cauto, un po’ per passate delusioni (chiusa da un anno circa una storia importante, e chiusa male), un po’ per carattere. Evito insomma messaggini a raffica, parole sdolcinate, insomma non mi interessano avventure ma affetti e tranquillità di una relazione stabile. Lei invece mi sembra parecchio presa già da subito, è sempre lei che ogni giorno parte con gli sms, poi io rispondo o le telefono direttamente. Ci vediamo i venerdì, a volte i sabati, a volte la domenica… spessissimo fuori, cinema, ristoranti, saune, casinò, non ci facciamo mancare niente, anche perché lei ha un lavoro autonomo che svolge da casa per cui ogni volta che possiamo usciamo. Sesso bene, credo, anche il dopo, le piace accoccolarsi con la testa appoggiata al mio petto e lì appisolarsi. Io, lo ammetto, non sono presissimo (ho specificato sopra il perché), però stare in sua compagnia mi piace e mi fa stare bene, e poi vedo la sua felicità nello stare con me (come? Be’, quando parla e incrocia il mio sguardo dopo un po’ non resiste e si mette a ridere come una ragazzina… innamorata? Forse un po’, così pensavo...).
> Passano le settimane e tutto a procede a gonfie vele, tra l’altro inizia a piacermi davvero, sapete quando si comincia ad apprezzare anche i piccoli difetti di una persona? Quella fase lì, insomma. Arrivo al dunque. Ci vediamo il martedì, restiamo casa sua perché sono giorni che lavoro fino a tardissimo. Dopo cena mi metto sul divano e lì dopo poco crollo addormentato, lei al mio fianco. Ci vediamo da lei anche il venerdì sera (stessa scena del martedì) e poi anche il giorno dopo sabato, quando invece usciamo, con lei tiratissima, da saltarle addosso. Rientriamo verso l’1 di notte, in auto tra l’altro mi sussurra "a casa vedi di non addormentarti, eh"… arrivati a casa ci beviamo un drink, e.. non succede niente... a dire il vero anche lei non mi pare però intenzionata a fare granché, si mette sul divano dalla parte opposta alla mia, psi copre con una coperta e ci addormentiamo così, in serenità. Io a domenica ero impegnato da mia madre, era già successo un altro paio di volte ma andavamo cmq a dormire a letto, poi la mattina mi alzavo, colazione assieme e partivo. Di solito me lo diceva lei per cui lo trovo un po’ strano ma resto sul divano. Alle 4.30 mi sveglio, mi alzo e vado, lei mi saluta come sempre, anzi mi dice che avremmo potuto andare a dormire in camera da letto (appunto..). Mi ricordo che in auto mi è venuto in mente che erano già 3 volte che non facevamo sesso, mai successo prima. Vabbè, può capitare mi dico… Lei mi aveva detto che non sapeva se andava a a fare una camminata in montagna con una sua amica (ma doveva alzarsi molto presto) oppure andava al mare e quindi poteva farlo con più calma… Passa così la domenica, trovo strano che non si sia ancora fatta viva con un sms, sono le 19, allora gliene mando uno io per sapere come va, lei risponde con un sms ma dopo un’ora, non da lei… mi scrive che è tutto OK, che si diverte con amici, poi mi chiede come sto. Io invece di rispondere con un altro sms la chiamo subito al cell, suona suona e non risponde, ahiahi.. allora le mando un altro sms dicendole che mi fermo a cena da mia mamma e poi vado a casa.. suo sms dopo una mezzora scusandosi che non aveva sentito prima il cell e mi dice che mi richiama dopo.. rispondo solo OK… ma una vocina mi dice che c’è qualcosa che non quadra, altro che sesto senso... Mi richiama alle 22 passate, è in auto e sta rientrando, pure io, chiacchierata di una mezzora, a un certo punto le chiedo con fare tranquillo se ci sono problemi, mi dice “ma nooo!” , dopo un po’ ci salutiamo, baci baci. Il lunedì passa e non si fa viva, mmh, il martedì idem, mai successo due giorni di fila, il mercoledì il silenzio stampa continua, inizio a sentire puzza di bruciato anche se non riesco a spiegarmi il motivo, andava tutto bene, fin troppo… giovedì alla fine le mando un sms nel tardo pomeriggio dal lavoro, risponde quasi subito e mi chiede a sua volta come va, io invece di mandarle un altro sms la chiamo al cell, ma come già successo domenica non risponde… le scrivo allora  dove le chiedo se c’è qualche difficoltà di connessione col suo cell che non risponde alle mie chiamate… mi manda sms, dice che era sotto la doccia che doveva uscire di corsa a far la spesa, e che mi avrebbe richiamato più tardi… in effetti mi richiama dopo un paio d'ore, la sento un po’ sulle sue, lei venerdì andava a trovare a Torino il suo “maestro spirituale” (vero...) con un ‘amica e tornava tardi la sera, le dico allora se potevamo vederci sabato… accordato, ma non la sento convinta.
> ...


Lei come te single 45 anni.
Tu come lei single 45 anni.

Inutile porsi i problemi dei sedicenni.

Io al tuo posto mi farei due risate...e non sprecherei nemmeno un quarto d'ora a discutere del perchè e per come...

Lei ha 45 anni.
Mi pare logico che si veda con chi le pare.
Quando le pare.
Come le pare.

E che possa flirtare con uno delle sua età...
Farci una storietta e poi passare ad altro...

Barney.


----------



## passante (26 Luglio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma ti pare che possa aver letto tutto io? :rotfl:
> Ho letto le prime 10 righe, le ultime 10 e ho quotato il primo commento sensato che mi sia balzato agli occhi, sparando qualche cosa random.  View attachment 7277


  e io che ho finora seguito tutti i tuoi consigli alla lettera XDXD


----------



## Spider (26 Luglio 2013)

ma come fai...
per leggerti ci vogliono due giorni!!!!
ammetto che ho saltato delle frasi, delle righe, delle...

tanta vemenza, mi fa pensare più ad un sfogo che a un chiarimento.
ed in effetti nelle ultime righe, la conclusione l'hai trovata.
ha un' altro.
poco male.
resta che non ti capaciti profondamente.
Quando si è scaricati è dura...


----------



## Simy (26 Luglio 2013)

*R: Io, lei e ...*



Eliade ha detto:


> Ma ti pare che possa aver letto tutto io? :rotfl:
> Ho letto le prime 10 righe, le ultime 10 e ho quotato il primo commento sensato che mi sia balzato agli occhi, sparando qualche cosa random.  View attachment 7277


Non avevo dubbia mi fido a prescindere


----------



## Tebe (26 Luglio 2013)

Madonna santa...sto facendo casino con i 3d.
Non fate caso a me.


----------



## Spider (26 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> cioè. Sono entrata in questo 3d avendo letto solo il titolo e non so perchè il primo messaggio che mi ha fatto leggere è stato questo che ho quotato.
> Allora. Simy che che quota di default Farfie ed Eliade (minchia...nà carneficina se sono in buona).
> 
> Vediamo.
> ...


preparati.. è dura.
nel senso della lunghezzzzzzzzzzzza!


----------



## Tebe (26 Luglio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> preparati.. è dura.
> nel senso della lunghezzzzzzzzzzzza!


si, ma mi sono ricordata che lo avevo già letto oggi.
E sono svenuta in coma. Mi sono risvegliata ora.


----------



## Spider (27 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> si, ma mi sono ricordata che lo avevo già letto oggi.
> E sono svenuta in coma. Mi sono risvegliata ora.


tranquilla, puoi farcela.
poverino però... è stato scaricato.


----------



## fred (27 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> L'energia non si disperde, ma si trasforma.
> Man mano che il vostro rapporto andava avanti l'energia potenziale si è trasformata in cinetica e lei ha subìto una spinta verso altro... cosa sia quest'altro e se giri in porche è di secondaria importanza.
> Probabilmente lei da te si aspettava un trasporto maggiore, secondo me.
> Mentre tu sei partito con il freno tirato.
> ...


Come analisi ci può stare, altrochè.. lei è una che mette un sacco di energia in ogni cosa che fa, e probabilmente si aspettava lo stesso da me..  quello che mi ha choccato e faccio fatica ad accettare è passare dal tutto al niente nello spazio di ore, nemmeno giorni... se ci fosse stato un qualche segnale l'avrei captato al volo, sto molto attento a queste cose


----------



## fred (27 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lei ti ha detto cosa non le va "non voglio una storia che si trascina" questo lo interpreto con "voglio sentirmi amata e voluta". Può essere che lei sia troppo esigente e che, per ragioni sue, abbia anche difficoltà a interpretare in senso positivo i tuoi comportamenti. Infatti è una donna che ha anche intrapreso un percorso spirituale, ma (senza sapere se il "santone" sia un ciarlatano o no) sarebbe lo stesso se fosse in analisi: deve superare problemi suoi e chiede molto da una relazione. Per me chiede cose che tu non vuoi, non sai, non puoi darle perché vedi le relazioni diversamente e anche hai anche tu una tua storia e le tue ritrosie.


sì può essere, ma eravamo appena agli inizi.. e comunque, visto che le piacevo e credo non poco, prima di piantare baracca e burattini due-parole-due valeva la pena di spenderle, penso.. semprechè tenesse veramente a me


----------



## Spider (27 Luglio 2013)

fred ha detto:


> sì può essere, ma eravamo appena agli inizi.. e comunque, visto che le piacevo e credo non poco, prima di piantare baracca e burattini due-parole-due valeva la pena di spenderle, penso.. semprechè tenesse veramente a me


ma se la gente si lascia per telefono!!!!
i gesti, valgono più delle parole.
l'hai vista scendere da un'altra macchina...
che deve dirti di più?


----------



## fred (27 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Si chiama mantenere la dignità. Non avrebbe fatto una gran figura disperandosi.


oddio, non eravamo la coppia che non scopa da mesi e mesi, ho letto certe storie qui sul forum, lì posso capire la disperazione...


----------



## fred (27 Luglio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Dagli tempo di esprimersi al meglio e vedrai ti darà tutte le motivazioni di cui necessiti. Approfondite meglio questo discorso dell'energia. :mrgreen: Scusa, non voglio scherzare sulla storia, ma alla tua età non hai più il tempo di perdere tempo. E questa a chiacchiere sta messa molto bene.


ma anzi, apprezzo le battute, aiutano anche quelle. Ma proprio a me doveva capitare una così...


----------



## fred (27 Luglio 2013)

Eliade ha detto:


> Quotone!!
> 
> No dico...voglio sperare che sia una sorta di testimonianza per l'assurdità e non un chiedere pareri. Hai avuto un CULO esagerato levartela di coglioni!!!


a voler dare una valenza positiva a quello che è successo allora sì, forse è così. Ma devo ancora convircermene del tutto...


----------



## Leda (27 Luglio 2013)

fred ha detto:


> Come analisi ci può stare, altrochè.. lei è una che mette un sacco di energia in ogni cosa che fa, e probabilmente si aspettava lo stesso da me.. quello che mi ha choccato e faccio fatica ad accettare è passare dal tutto al niente nello spazio di ore, nemmeno giorni... se ci fosse stato un qualche segnale l'avrei captato al volo, sto molto attento a queste cose





fred ha detto:


> sì può essere, ma eravamo appena agli inizi.. e comunque, visto che le piacevo e credo non poco, prima di piantare baracca e burattini due-parole-due valeva la pena di spenderle, penso.. semprechè tenesse veramente a me



Fred, le ipotesi possono essere diverse, ma friggiamoci su il cervello il giusto che serve.


L'entusiasmo iniziale le si è smorzato rapidamente ed irrimediabilmente perchè è una donna volubile, o - penso più io - perchè si è invaghita non tanto di te quanto dell'idea di essere finalmente parte di una coppia con un uomo disponibile (per quanto non ardimentoso) e corretto.
Che ci sia un altro oppure no secondo me è del tutto marginale e irrilevante, perchè ha cercato piuttosto debolmente di tenerti comunque accanto quando l'hai scoperta: ha mollato il colpo con te PRIMA e senza dirti niente, forse sperando che, non vedendoti troppo coinvolto, tu te la capissi da solo e abbozzassi svanendo nel nulla. In ogni caso questo fantomatico altro è arrivato quando lei aveva già mutato atteggiamento nei tuoi confronti, cioè quando aveva già deciso che non facevi al caso suo.
Se non ha ritenuto di spiegarti i motivi della sua decisione (chiamala energia o come ti pare, il punto è che con te lei non si trova più di tanto) è perchè è convinta che spazi di miglioramento non ce ne siano e non valeva nemmeno la pena di intavolare una discussione (forse anche lei non era poi presa come sembrava, pare più una innamorata dell'amore).

In pratica, ti ha dato il benservito e i motivi non sono importanti. Se dovesse cambiare idea e rivalutarti o sentire la tua mancanza, per come ha dimostrato di essere, vale a dire per nulla timorosa di prendere l'iniziativa, si farà sentire lei. Tu evita di perderci la faccia e la dignità, passando magari anche per rompiballe, tampinandola in cerca di risposte/conferme o che altro. Il tuo numero ce l'ha, sa dove trovarti. Prepara una pietra da metterci sopra e passa ad altro, a 'sto giro non ti è andata come speravi. Non essere però così frettoloso di mettere l'etichetta 'amore' alla prima che incontri, o altre sòle come queste saranno il menu anche dei prossimi mesi, eh.


----------



## fred (27 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lei come te single 45 anni.
> Tu come lei single 45 anni.
> 
> Inutile porsi i problemi dei sedicenni.
> ...


altrochè se è vero... infatti quando l'ho beccata col tizio amico-non amico-boh gliel'ho pure detto che poteva fare quello che voleva, non ci eravamo mica impegnati, però che me lo dicesse perdio...
poi dalla discussione è emerso che lei era quella che si era impegnata e io l'indeciso farfallone, per cui preferiva troncare. Mah, io propendo sempre per l'ex cavallo di ritorno...


----------



## Diletta (27 Luglio 2013)

*Concordo...*

con quello che ti hanno detto altri e aggiungo che:
è una pazza e ti avrebbe stravolto la vita.
Hai corso un bel rischio...


----------



## fred (27 Luglio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> tranquilla, puoi farcela.
> poverino però... è stato scaricato.


oddio, forse ho esagerato, mi fate sentire in colpa adesso...


----------



## Leda (27 Luglio 2013)

fred ha detto:


> altrochè se è vero... infatti quando l'ho beccata col tizio amico-non amico-boh gliel'ho pure detto che poteva fare quello che voleva, non ci eravamo mica impegnati, però che me lo dicesse perdio...
> poi dalla discussione è emerso che lei era quella che si era impegnata e io l'indeciso farfallone, per cui preferiva troncare. Mah, io propendo sempre per l'ex cavallo di ritorno...


Beh, ma questo cambia un po' le cose, però...
Cosa le dici a fare che può vedere chi le pare se poi ti rode il c..o?
Forse avresti fatto bene a dirglielo, che ci tieni. E invece hai fatto il tiepiduccio fino in fondo.
E' evidente che non ne esce un bel quadro. Ti fai correre dietro per settimane, ti addormenti come un marito scoppiato e poi ti stupisci che una si stufi di tirare la carretta per due?
Le hai dato più di un elemento per farle ritenere che non te ne fregasse più di tanto di lei, e lei si è organizzata diversamente.


----------



## fred (27 Luglio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ma se la gente si lascia per telefono!!!!
> i gesti, valgono più delle parole.
> l'hai vista scendere da un'altra macchina...
> che deve dirti di più?


sante parole. Ma è questo il punto, stavamo bene insieme, perchè doveva cercarsi altro?


----------



## Leda (27 Luglio 2013)

fred ha detto:


> sante parole. Ma è questo il punto, stavamo bene insieme, perchè doveva cercarsi altro?


Il plurale è fuori luogo, se non forse per i primi momenti.
I fatti dicono che TU stavi bene, LEI mica tanto.



:nuke:


----------



## Sterminator (27 Luglio 2013)

fred ha detto:


> Come analisi ci può stare, altrochè.. lei è una che mette un sacco di energia in ogni cosa che fa, e probabilmente si aspettava lo stesso da me..  quello che mi ha choccato e faccio fatica ad accettare è passare dal tutto al niente nello spazio di ore, nemmeno giorni... se ci fosse stato un qualche segnale l'avrei captato al volo, sto molto attento a queste cose


Dovevi stupirla con gli effetti speciali...


----------



## fred (27 Luglio 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Fred, le ipotesi possono essere diverse, ma friggiamoci su il cervello il giusto che serve.
> 
> 
> L'entusiasmo iniziale le si è smorzato rapidamente ed irrimediabilmente perchè è una donna volubile, o - penso più io - perchè si è invaghita non tanto di te quanto dell'idea di essere finalmente parte di una coppia con un uomo disponibile (per quanto non ardimentoso) e corretto.
> ...


piùo meno credo che ci siamo. Sul fatto che forse lei mi chiami potrebbe anche essere, io di sicuro no. Però credo che la sola l'abbia presa proprio perchè non mi sono buttato nella storia a capofitto dall'inizio come ha fatto lei


----------



## Sterminator (27 Luglio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> con quello che ti hanno detto altri e aggiungo che:
> è una pazza e ti avrebbe stravolto la vita.
> Hai corso un bel rischio...


mah, pazza.......cercava di scordarsi la relazione precedente sperando che il "sostituto" facesse i botti....quello ce va a dormi' invece...ahahah....ma se sei cotto statte a casa, no?...


----------



## fred (27 Luglio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> con quello che ti hanno detto altri e aggiungo che:
> è una pazza e ti avrebbe stravolto la vita.
> Hai corso un bel rischio...


mi sa di sì...


----------



## Sterminator (27 Luglio 2013)

fred ha detto:


> mi sa di sì...


e consolamose....


----------



## fred (27 Luglio 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Beh, ma questo cambia un po' le cose, però...
> Cosa le dici a fare che può vedere chi le pare se poi ti rode il c..o?
> Forse avresti fatto bene a dirglielo, che ci tieni. E invece hai fatto il tiepiduccio fino in fondo.
> E' evidente che non ne esce un bel quadro. Ti fai correre dietro per settimane, ti addormenti come un marito scoppiato e poi ti stupisci che una si stufi di tirare la carretta per due?
> Le hai dato più di un elemento per farle ritenere che non te ne fregasse più di tanto di lei, e lei si è organizzata diversamente.


Sì hai ragione, non ci avevo pensato. è anche vero però che dopo ci siamo parlati (o meglio, lei mi ha aggredito e io ho rintuzzato) per un paio d'ore, e lì ho messo tutte le carte sul tavolo, cercando di ferle capire quanto tenessi a lei. Sembrava quasi convinta, evidentemente però ho fallito.


----------



## fred (27 Luglio 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Il plurale è fuori luogo, se non forse per i primi momenti.
> I fatti dicono che TU stavi bene, LEI mica tanto.
> 
> 
> ...


eggià, così parrebbe. Eppure...


----------



## Leda (27 Luglio 2013)

fred ha detto:


> piùo meno credo che ci siamo. Sul fatto che forse lei mi chiami potrebbe anche essere, io di sicuro no. Però credo che la sola l'abbia presa proprio perchè non mi sono buttato nella storia a capofitto dall'inizio come ha fatto lei


Da quello che hai aggiunto in seguito si potrebbe concludere di sì, ma non vorrei che tu stessi cercando di autoconvincerti che ci siano dei margini di ripresa. Anche perchè continui a stare sulle tue e a fare giochi di strategia attendista. Insomma, se ti piace davvero vai e riconquistala, altrimenti se ti piaceva solo che lei si dimostrasse pazza di te, lasciala andare, anche se ha dimostrato di avere un minimo di amor proprio e questa cosa l'orgoglio virile non te la fa mandare giù.

Non particolarmente preso tu, non particolarmente presa lei (o delusa, che è peggio) = ognuno per conto proprio.


----------



## Leda (27 Luglio 2013)

fred ha detto:


> Sì hai ragione, non ci avevo pensato. è anche vero però che dopo ci siamo parlati (o meglio, lei mi ha aggredito e io ho rintuzzato) per un paio d'ore, e lì ho messo tutte le carte sul tavolo, cercando di ferle capire quanto tenessi a lei. Sembrava quasi convinta, evidentemente però ho fallito.



Eddai, ma allora aspetta di essere sicuro che sia proprio lei che ti manca e non solo una che dimostra di volerti e se poi sei certo che è lei che vuoi, vai e cala le braghe! Metaforicamente e letteralmente!


----------



## fred (27 Luglio 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Da quello che hai aggiunto in seguito si potrebbe concludere di sì, ma non vorrei che tu stessi cercando di autoconvincerti che ci siano dei margini di ripresa. Anche perchè continui a stare sulle tue e a fare giochi di strategia attendista. Insomma, se ti piace davvero vai e riconquistala, altrimenti se ti piaceva solo che lei si dimostrasse pazza di te, lasciala andare, anche se ha dimostrato di avere un minimo di amor proprio e questa cosa l'orgoglio virile non te la fa mandare giù.
> 
> Non particolarmente preso tu, non particolarmente presa lei (o delusa, che è peggio) = ognuno per conto proprio.


andare e riconquistarla... non so, anche se mi piace, certo. Non vedo appigli a supporto del fatto che lei mi riconsidererebbe ancora. E sull'orgoglio forse hai fatto centro


----------



## Sterminator (27 Luglio 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Eddai, ma allora aspetta di essere sicuro che sia proprio lei che ti manca e non solo una che dimostra di volerti e se poi sei certo che è lei che vuoi, vai e cala le braghe! Metaforicamente e letteralmente!


Io chiuderei definitivamente quel libro e starei attento a non ripetere gli stessi sbagli...


----------



## fred (27 Luglio 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Eddai, ma allora aspetta di essere sicuro che sia proprio lei che ti manca e non solo una che dimostra di volerti e se poi sei certo che è lei che vuoi, vai e cala le braghe! Metaforicamente e letteralmente!


mancare mi manca,poi ho ancora un libro e dei dvd da restituirle...


----------



## Sterminator (27 Luglio 2013)

fred ha detto:


> andare e riconquistarla... non so, anche se mi piace, certo. Non vedo appigli a supporto del fatto che lei mi riconsidererebbe ancora. E sull'orgoglio forse hai fatto centro


lascia perdere...


----------



## fred (27 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Io chiuderei definitivamente quel libro e starei attento a non ripetere gli stessi sbagli...


è qualcosa che sto considerando. E si impara anche sbagliando, purtroppo


----------



## Sterminator (27 Luglio 2013)

fred ha detto:


> e forse è la cosa migiore da fare...


Non e' scattato il quid giusto...capita...pero' per "inserirsi" sopra le vecchie relazioni, c'e' da sbattersi di piu'....lei aveva i suoi strascichi, tu i tuoi e t'hanno fuorviato...

cmq, datti da fare perche' da quarche parte ce sta la tua Ginger....ahahah


----------



## Sterminator (27 Luglio 2013)

fred ha detto:


> è qualcosa che sto considerando. E si impara anche sbagliando, purtroppo


si' pero' va bene tutto ma ste cazzate di valutazioni (farle vede' er film della sua vita fin da subito) a 45 anni, dovrebbero essere pratiche ormai archiviate.....


----------



## beatl (27 Luglio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Senti, a 45 anni, una che parla di energie misteriose metterebbe in guardia chiunque.
> 
> In ogni caso, se proprio sulle energie dobbiamo focalizzarci, questa ne emana solo di negative.
> Mettiti l'anima in pace e passa appresso.


Sono d'accordo


----------



## MK (27 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma a 45 anni ti dai scadenze diverse da quelle che ti davi a 35 o 25.
> E se un uomo non dimostra lo stesso entusiasmo e lo stesso coinvolgimento che dimostri tu, e questo non ti basta... è meglio lasciar perdere.


E di solito lo si fa. Anche se bisognerebbe comunicarlo, credere che certe cose si capiscano telepaticamente è un errore.


----------



## Diletta (27 Luglio 2013)

fred ha detto:


> mancare mi manca,poi ho ancora un libro e dei dvd da restituirle...



...e gli fai un pacchetto e glieli spedisci.

Ascolta Fred: se una persona non si sente in obbligo di dare due parole di spiegazione dopo che c'è stata intimità con un'altra (per me andarci a letto è l'apoteosi dell'intimità) non è una bella persona.


----------



## MK (27 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lei ha 45 anni.
> Mi pare logico che si veda con chi le pare.
> Quando le pare.
> Come le pare.
> ...



Mica solo a 45 anni, a tutte le età se il fine è il divertimento. Se si cerca altro bisognerebbe stare attenti a non fare casino dall'inizio. E se non piace dirlo sinceramente e, a quel punto, passare ad altro.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Luglio 2013)

fred ha detto:


> altrochè se è vero... infatti quando l'ho beccata col tizio amico-non amico-boh gliel'ho pure detto che poteva fare quello che voleva, non ci eravamo mica impegnati, però che me lo dicesse perdio...
> poi dalla discussione è emerso che lei era quella che si era impegnata e io l'indeciso farfallone, per cui preferiva troncare. Mah, io propendo sempre per l'ex cavallo di ritorno...


Ma perchè dirtelo?
Non sono cose SOLO SUE?

Cioè se io fossi al suo posto...
Direi ehi carina io non sono affatto single...ma plurimo!

Ho le mie amiche
e tu non ci metti becco...

Ovvio le risponde che è la prima inter pares...

Allora io le dico eh no non ci siamo...

E va ben se è tornato l'ex...mollala lì no?

O vuoi fare il gran gallo nel pollaio?


----------



## contepinceton (27 Luglio 2013)

fred ha detto:


> sante parole. Ma è questo il punto, stavamo bene insieme, perchè doveva cercarsi altro?


Abbiamo 45 anni...
E sappiamo che non possiamo parlare al plurale...ma solo per noi stessi...

Tu stavi bene con lei...

Lei con te...non puoi saperlo mai...

E parlare per NOI è sempre fuorviante no?

Ma è bello quando si è adolescenti...

Noi siamo la coppia più bella del mondoooooooooooooooo...


----------



## contepinceton (27 Luglio 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Mica solo a 45 anni, a tutte le età se il fine è il divertimento. Se si cerca altro bisognerebbe stare attenti a non fare casino dall'inizio. E se non piace dirlo sinceramente e, a quel punto, passare ad altro.


Ma a 45 anni si sogna ancora?


----------



## contepinceton (27 Luglio 2013)

Fred...45 anni magari ti dice:

Se la do via do via del mio e non del tuo...


----------



## devastata (27 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma a 45 anni si sogna ancora?


Anche a 60, però restano sogni, non si ha voglia di tramutarli in realtà.


----------



## fred (27 Luglio 2013)

MK ha detto:


> E di solito lo si fa. Anche se bisognerebbe comunicarlo, credere che certe cose si capiscano telepaticamente è un errore.


ma infatti, specie se prima non hai dato nessun warning in tal senso. E se dico nessuno è proprio così, credetemi.


----------



## fred (27 Luglio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e gli fai un pacchetto e glieli spedisci.
> 
> Ascolta Fred: se una persona non si sente in obbligo di dare due parole di spiegazione dopo che c'è stata intimità con un'altra (per me andarci a letto è l'apoteosi dell'intimità) non è una bella persona.


oddio, darmele me le ha date, anche se estorte perchè l'ho sorpresa col tizio e l'ho messa spalle al muro. Quanto poi a vedere che me l'abbia contata giusta - le motivazioni che mi ha dato - non ci metterei la mano sul fuoco, anzi


----------



## fred (27 Luglio 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Mica solo a 45 anni, a tutte le età se il fine è il divertimento. Se si cerca altro bisognerebbe stare attenti a non fare casino dall'inizio. E se non piace dirlo sinceramente e, a quel punto, passare ad altro.


ed è proprio qui che non mi ci raccapezzo... vuoi divertirti? Non potevi cadere meglio: ti sei trovata uno carino, che ti scarrozza a destra e a manca, che ti fa fare anche bella figura in giro che le donne pure se lo guardano e mica poco, cuor contento di carattere, che a letto ti soddisfa e lo ammettevi (tranne l'ultima settimana, d'accordo), e che soprattutto ti lascia TUTTA LA LIBERTA' che ti vuoi prendere senza romperti i cabbasisi, ad esempio se la sera vuoi uscire con amici maschi (è successo più volte) e con cui ti vedi quando va bene a te (io non ho mai fatto pressioni per vederci il tal giorno o la tal sera)... cioè, voglio dire: penso di essere l'uomo ideale di ogni donna che vuole divertirsi, scusate.


----------



## devastata (27 Luglio 2013)

fred ha detto:


> ed è proprio qui che non mi ci raccapezzo... vuoi divertirti? Non potevi cadere meglio: ti sei trovata uno carino, che ti scarrozza a destra e a manca, che ti fa fare anche bella figura in giro che le donne pure se lo guardano e mica poco, cuor contento di carattere, che a letto ti soddisfa e lo ammettevi (tranne l'ultima settimana, d'accordo), e che soprattutto ti lascia TUTTA LA LIBERTA' che ti vuoi prendere senza romperti i cabbasisi, ad esempio se la sera vuoi uscire con amici maschi (è successo più volte) e con cui ti vedi quando va bene a te (io non ho mai fatto pressioni per vederci il tal giorno o la tal sera)... cioè, voglio dire: penso di essere l'uomo ideale di ogni donna che vuole divertirsi, scusate.



Forse voleva altro. Visto che tu non eri preso da lei, il tuo è solo orgoglio ferito, classico nei maschi che credono di piacere a tutte. Non pensarci più e impara, quando hai sonno non andare a casa di nessuno.


----------



## fred (27 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma perchè dirtelo?
> Non sono cose SOLO SUE?
> 
> Cioè se io fossi al suo posto...
> ...


sì Conte, ma le cose che mi ha raccontato all'inizio e i mesi successivi non corrispondevano minimamente a questo scenario.
Cmq no, il gran gallo non fa per me


----------



## Diletta (27 Luglio 2013)

fred ha detto:


> ed è proprio qui che non mi ci raccapezzo... vuoi divertirti? Non potevi cadere meglio: ti sei trovata uno carino, che ti scarrozza a destra e a manca, che ti fa fare anche bella figura in giro che le donne pure se lo guardano e mica poco, cuor contento di carattere, che a letto ti soddisfa e lo ammettevi (tranne l'ultima settimana, d'accordo), e che soprattutto ti lascia TUTTA LA LIBERTA' che ti vuoi prendere senza romperti i cabbasisi, ad esempio se la sera vuoi uscire con amici maschi (è successo più volte) e con cui ti vedi quando va bene a te (io non ho mai fatto pressioni per vederci il tal giorno o la tal sera)... cioè, voglio dire: penso di essere l'uomo ideale di ogni donna che vuole divertirsi, scusate.




Come ti ha giustamente detto il Conte, tu non saprai mai cosa lei provava e cosa aveva esattamente in testa...
Questi sono tuoi pensieri e tue congetture, nient'altro...
Ribadisco che lei ha sbagliato alla grande a porsi in quel modo con te così da apparire quello che non era se la sua intenzione era un'altra.
Così come ha sbagliato alla grandissima a defilarsi senza uno straccio di spiegazione nei tuoi confronti e intendo dire subito dopo l'inversione di tendenza.
A 45 anni è proprio un comportamento idiota e superficiale, non da personcine a modo, oltre tutto irriguardoso, come se non contassi nulla.
Ergo: via dalla tua vita, puoi senz'altro trovare di meglio e non parlo solo di aspetto fisico, lo hai capito.


----------



## fred (27 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Forse voleva altro. Visto che tu non eri preso da lei, il tuo è solo orgoglio ferito, classico nei maschi che credono di piacere a tutte. Non pensarci più e impara, quando hai sonno non andare a casa di nessuno.


orgoglio ferito, sicuro. Ma so passarci sopra, l'età aiuta. Gli è che stava iniziando a piacermi, e adesso ammetto che mi manca. 
La lezione del sonno l'ho imparata, te l'assicuro. Ma pensa che ci ero andato perchè se non l'avessi fatto magari poteva pensare a una balla per non vederla, così invece poteva verificare de visu le mie condizioni. è proprio vero, non ci si azzecca mai...


----------



## Diletta (27 Luglio 2013)

fred ha detto:


> orgoglio ferito, sicuro. Ma so passarci sopra, l'età aiuta. Gli è che stava iniziando a piacermi, e adesso ammetto che mi manca.
> La lezione del sonno l'ho imparata, te l'assicuro. Ma pensa che ci ero andato perchè se non l'avessi fatto magari poteva pensare a una balla per non vederla, così invece poteva verificare de visu le mie condizioni. è proprio vero, non ci si azzecca mai...




...sì, è proprio così: azzeccarla con le donne è come vincere alla lotteria Italia!!


----------



## fred (27 Luglio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> Come ti ha giustamente detto il Conte, tu non saprai mai cosa lei provava e cosa aveva esattamente in testa...
> Questi sono tuoi pensieri e tue congetture, nient'altro...
> Ribadisco che lei ha sbagliato alla grande a porsi in quel modo con te così da apparire quello che non era se la sua intenzione era un'altra.
> Così come ha sbagliato alla grandissima a defilarsi senza uno straccio di spiegazione nei tuoi confronti e intendo dire subito dopo l'inversione di tendenza.
> ...


l'ho capito, sì, anche se in fondo mi spiace che 'sta storia sia andata a finire così.


----------



## devastata (27 Luglio 2013)

fred ha detto:


> orgoglio ferito, sicuro. Ma so passarci sopra, l'età aiuta. Gli è che stava iniziando a piacermi, e adesso ammetto che mi manca.
> La lezione del sonno l'ho imparata, te l'assicuro. Ma pensa che ci ero andato perchè se non l'avessi fatto magari poteva pensare a una balla per non vederla, così invece poteva verificare de visu le mie condizioni. è proprio vero, non ci si azzecca mai...


Sempre esperienza, ti servirà per la prossima relazione, anche se a collezionarne troppe poi si fatica a capire cosa si vuole realmente.

Cerca nella vita reale, lascia perdere le chat.


----------



## lorelai (27 Luglio 2013)

fred ha detto:


> ed è proprio qui che non mi ci raccapezzo... vuoi divertirti? Non potevi cadere meglio: ti sei trovata uno carino, che ti scarrozza a destra e a manca, che ti fa fare anche bella figura in giro che le donne pure se lo guardano e mica poco, cuor contento di carattere, che a letto ti soddisfa e lo ammettevi (tranne l'ultima settimana, d'accordo), e che soprattutto ti lascia TUTTA LA LIBERTA' che ti vuoi prendere senza romperti i cabbasisi, ad esempio se la sera vuoi uscire con amici maschi (è successo più volte) e con cui ti vedi quando va bene a te (io non ho mai fatto pressioni per vederci il tal giorno o la tal sera)... cioè, voglio dire: penso di essere l'uomo ideale di ogni donna che vuole divertirsi, scusate.



L'autostima è una bella cosa, ma si può essere le persone più amabili del mondo eppure non essere amati...
Io sono il tuo corrispondente femminile, e sono appena stata lasciata da uno che fino a tre giorni prima mi dormiva incollato tipo koala (rovinando il sonno a me, peraltro. Ma era bello). 
Cose che ti lasciano così 
Eppure succedono
Facciamocene una ragione

Io sto qui a chiedermi se proprio il mio non essere rompicoglioni, non fare domande sulle ex, esserci ma senza pressare, sia stato percepito come una mancanza di attenzione.

Che poi, parliamoci chiaro... tu, lei, l'amavi? Io, lui, l'amavo?
Non credo. 
E loro lo sentivano, sicuro.


----------



## lorelai (27 Luglio 2013)

lorelai ha detto:


> L'autostima è una bella cosa, ma si può essere le persone più amabili del mondo eppure non essere amati...
> Io sono il tuo corrispondente femminile, e sono appena stata lasciata da uno che fino a tre giorni prima mi dormiva incollato tipo koala (rovinando il sonno a me, peraltro. Ma era bello).
> Cose che ti lasciano così
> Eppure succedono
> ...


(sia chiaro che mi manca tantissimo, e me lo sogno una notte su tre).


----------



## devastata (27 Luglio 2013)

lorelai ha detto:


> (sia chiaro che mi manca tantissimo, e me lo sogno una notte su tre).


Ciao, benvetuta, se non lo amavi perchè ti manca?


----------



## lorelai (27 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Ciao, benvetuta, se non lo amavi perchè ti manca?


Dovrei aprire un post apposito credo, sulla mia modalità di amare.

Io sono un diesel, lenta e costante.
Lui voleva le farfalle.

E comunque, trattasi di persona adorabile.
Come me del resto, a detta sua.
Ma non basta.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Luglio 2013)

fred ha detto:


> sì Conte, ma le cose che mi ha raccontato all'inizio e i mesi successivi non corrispondevano minimamente a questo scenario.
> Cmq no, il gran gallo non fa per me


Ma son donneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...
Tutto quello che dicono...
Ve preso in un certo modo nooooooooooooooooooo?

A parole sono una roba...nei fatti poi...insomma...

Dai se una ti dice...che cosa faresti se io ti lascio....
Sai già tradurlo così: Io ho un'altro no?


----------



## devastata (27 Luglio 2013)

lorelai ha detto:


> Dovrei aprire un post apposito credo, sulla mia modalità di amare.
> 
> Io sono un diesel, lenta e costante.
> Lui voleva le farfalle.
> ...


Le 'farfalle' volano via, non durano anni. Quel che conta è stare bene insieme, sentirsi pienamente in sintonia, poi fa niente se ti tradiscono, almeno si vive.


----------



## beatl (27 Luglio 2013)

fred ha detto:


> orgoglio ferito, sicuro. Ma so passarci sopra, l'età aiuta. Gli è che stava iniziando a piacermi, e adesso ammetto che mi manca.
> La lezione del sonno l'ho imparata, te l'assicuro. Ma pensa che ci ero andato perchè se non l'avessi fatto magari poteva pensare a una balla per non vederla, così invece poteva verificare de visu le mie condizioni. è proprio vero, non ci si azzecca mai...


Ma lascia stare il sonno ed i tre giorni senza sesso .. a mio modestissimo parere non c'entra nulla, e se mi stessi sbagliando e c'entrasse qualcosa ... beh, in quel caso non avresti perso granché...


----------



## lorelai (27 Luglio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Le 'farfalle' volano via, non durano anni. Quel che conta è stare bene insieme, sentirsi pienamente in sintonia



Eh, io sono d'accordo.
Anche perché le farfalle le conosco e mi hanno portato casini a non finire 
Stavolta mi sembrava proprio... "giusto".
Ma evidentemente la sintonia era una facciata, almeno per lui.
Vabbè, mi è andata di culo dopotutto, c'è gente che scopre dopo anni, che il suo bel rapporto perfetto era solo un film.


----------



## devastata (27 Luglio 2013)

lorelai ha detto:


> Eh, io sono d'accordo.
> Anche perché le farfalle le conosco e mi hanno portato casini a non finire
> Stavolta mi sembrava proprio... "giusto".
> Ma evidentemente la sintonia era una facciata, almeno per lui.
> Vabbè, mi è andata di culo dopotutto, c'è gente che *scopre dopo ann*i, che il suo bel rapporto perfetto era solo un film.


IO!


----------



## fred (27 Luglio 2013)

lorelai ha detto:


> L'autostima è una bella cosa, ma si può essere le persone più amabili del mondo eppure non essere amati...
> Io sono il tuo corrispondente femminile, e sono appena stata lasciata da uno che fino a tre giorni prima mi dormiva incollato tipo koala (rovinando il sonno a me, peraltro. Ma era bello).
> Cose che ti lasciano così
> Eppure succedono
> ...


preciso, come dicono a Roma. Identica situazione. Ecco, magari un comportamento del genere da un uomo te lo aspetteresti più che da una donna...
E cmq poi quello che ti stai chiedendo è proprio il dubbio che mi è venuto, anche dalle mezze ammissioni che lei ha fatto fra tante idiozie dette.

Mah, se parliamo di amore con la A maiuscola penso di no, ma non siamo più ragazzini, credo che dopo tanto vissuto personale una relazione in età matura si costruisca per passaggi successivi, e sicuramente anche l'amore arriva.


----------



## MK (27 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma a 45 anni si sogna ancora?


Dipende dai sogni. Tu che sogni?


----------



## fred (27 Luglio 2013)

lorelai ha detto:


> (sia chiaro che mi manca tantissimo, e me lo sogno una notte su tre).


ah, come ti capisco,amore o non amore... ma tu cosa pensi di fare, te la sei messa via?


----------



## MK (27 Luglio 2013)

fred ha detto:


> ed è proprio qui che non mi ci raccapezzo... vuoi divertirti? Non potevi cadere meglio: ti sei trovata uno carino, che ti scarrozza a destra e a manca, che ti fa fare anche bella figura in giro che le donne pure se lo guardano e mica poco, cuor contento di carattere, che a letto ti soddisfa e lo ammettevi (tranne l'ultima settimana, d'accordo), e che soprattutto ti lascia TUTTA LA LIBERTA' che ti vuoi prendere senza romperti i cabbasisi, ad esempio *se la sera vuoi uscire con amici maschi (è successo più volte) e con cui ti vedi quando va bene a te (io non ho mai fatto pressioni per vederci il tal giorno o la tal sera)... *cioè, voglio dire: penso di essere l'uomo ideale di ogni donna che vuole divertirsi, scusate.


Sai questo può essere letto come disinteresse però. E comunque come mai questa estrema fiducia?


----------



## fred (27 Luglio 2013)

lorelai ha detto:


> Dovrei aprire un post apposito credo, sulla mia modalità di amare.
> 
> Io sono un diesel, lenta e costante.
> Lui voleva le farfalle.
> ...


non è insolito, come vedi io sono uguale, diesel lento ma costante. Nella mia ingenuità credevo che questo mi facesse apparire affidabile, invece probabilmente così ho generato insicurezza in una persona più fragile di quello che dà a vedere


----------



## fred (27 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma son donneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...
> Tutto quello che dicono...
> Ve preso in un certo modo nooooooooooooooooooo?
> 
> ...


beh sì. è proprio che è mancata 'sta fase di avvertimento, dalle stelle alle stalle nello spazio di un mattino..


----------



## fred (27 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Ma lascia stare il sonno ed i tre giorni senza sesso .. a mio modestissimo parere non c'entra nulla, e se mi stessi sbagliando e c'entrasse qualcosa ... beh, in quel caso non avresti perso granché...


mmh, quindi secondo te c'entra un terzo incomodo?


----------



## Brunetta (27 Luglio 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Sai questo può essere letto come disinteresse però. E comunque come mai questa estrema fiducia?


Si frequentavano da tre quattro mesi, sarebbe stato giustificato porre condizioni o avere dubbi?!


----------



## MK (27 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si frequentavano da tre quattro mesi, sarebbe stato giustificato porre condizioni o avere dubbi?!


Boh di solito io frequento un uomo per volta però e se frequentassi qualcuno che ha altre storie o mezze storie o altro mi piacerebbe saperlo. Se gli amici sono amici non dovrebbero esserci problemi nel dire 'ah domani esco con un mio amico'.


----------



## fred (27 Luglio 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Sai questo può essere letto come disinteresse però. E comunque come mai questa estrema fiducia?


ma guarda, di natura non sono geloso e possessivo, credo che dare e dimostrare di avere fiducia - almeno in partenza - contribuisca alla buona riuscita di un rapporto. Che poi questo potenzialmente potesse essere letto come disinteresse è un aspetto che avevo sottovalutato, vero.


----------



## fred (27 Luglio 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Boh di solito io frequento un uomo per volta però e se frequentassi qualcuno che ha altre storie o mezze storie o altro mi piacerebbe saperlo. Se gli amici sono amici non dovrebbero esserci problemi nel dire 'ah domani esco con un mio amico'.


Ma infatti, altre storie o mezze storie a sentir lei non ne aveva, sennò nemmeno la iniziavo 'sta storia. Mi ha sempre assicurato che per lei gli amici erano - appunto - amici e e basta.
Poi, se questo fosse vero o meno non sono in grado di dirlo ormai... io le avevo creduto


----------



## Brunetta (27 Luglio 2013)

fred ha detto:


> Ma infatti, altre storie o mezze storie a sentir lei non ne aveva, sennò nemmeno la iniziavo 'sta storia. Mi ha sempre assicurato che per lei gli amici erano - appunto - amici e e basta.
> Poi, se questo fosse vero o meno non sono in grado di dirlo ormai... io le avevo creduto


Per me ci stai pensando troppo per essere davvero così distaccato come ti descrivi. Dille tutto quello che hai detto a noi, magari c'è stata solo una difficoltà di comunicazione. Almeno potrai dire di averci provato. Per me è più facile che accada proprio tra adulti perché le precedenti esperienze hanno reso diffidenti.


----------



## MK (27 Luglio 2013)

fred ha detto:


> Ma infatti, altre storie o mezze storie a sentir lei non ne aveva, sennò nemmeno la iniziavo 'sta storia. Mi ha sempre assicurato che per lei gli amici erano - appunto - amici e e basta.
> Poi, se questo fosse vero o meno non sono in grado di dirlo ormai... io le avevo creduto


Certo, nemmeno io inizierei una storia se sapessi di essere una delle tante (o una delle poche). Nel caso basterebbe comunque dirlo.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Luglio 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Dipende dai sogni. Tu che sogni?



donne nude.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Luglio 2013)

fred ha detto:


> Aimè, dopo tante letture a sbafo di disgrazie altrui tocca a me...
> Ci conosciamo a marzo su un social network, solita trafila, mail, chiamate al cell, primo incontro… che dura la bellezza di 12 ore (!!). Chiacchieriamo un po’ di tutto, è molto piacevole e il tempo letteralmente vola in sua compagnia. Lei come me single senza figli, sui 45 anni, quasi coetanei. Bella donna, sorridente, molto elegante. È da poco uscita con le ossa rotte – per sua decisione - da una relazione di 5 anni con un bellimbusto con Porsche e barca, peccato che la tradisse spudoratamente. La goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso è stata quando lo ha beccato in un bar con le mani addosso a un’altra, e di fronte alla sua sfuriata il tizio non si è nemmeno scomposto. Insomma, si sta ancora leccando le ferite.
> Ci lasciamo con l’idea di rivederci presto, ci ritroviamo dopo pochi giorni, altre belle chiacchierate e via. Terzo incontro, andiamo fuori, poi in auto al momento dei saluti baci ed effusioni. L’incontro successivo arriviamo al dunque, poi da lì ci si vede con costanza 2 o 3 volte a settimana. Ci incontriamo o fuori – abitiamo a una trentina di km di distanza - o a casa sua, dove a un certo punto qualche volta mi fermo pure a dormire, cosa che tassativamente cerco di evitare nelle nuove relazioni: almeno all’inizio preferisco andarci cauto, un po’ per passate delusioni (chiusa da un anno circa una storia importante, e chiusa male), un po’ per carattere. Evito insomma messaggini a raffica, parole sdolcinate, insomma non mi interessano avventure ma affetti e tranquillità di una relazione stabile. Lei invece mi sembra parecchio presa già da subito, è sempre lei che ogni giorno parte con gli sms, poi io rispondo o le telefono direttamente. Ci vediamo i venerdì, a volte i sabati, a volte la domenica… spessissimo fuori, cinema, ristoranti, saune, casinò, non ci facciamo mancare niente, anche perché lei ha un lavoro autonomo che svolge da casa per cui ogni volta che possiamo usciamo. Sesso bene, credo, anche il dopo, le piace accoccolarsi con la testa appoggiata al mio petto e lì appisolarsi. Io, lo ammetto, non sono presissimo (ho specificato sopra il perché), però stare in sua compagnia mi piace e mi fa stare bene, e poi vedo la sua felicità nello stare con me (come? Be’, quando parla e incrocia il mio sguardo dopo un po’ non resiste e si mette a ridere come una ragazzina… innamorata? Forse un po’, così pensavo...).
> Passano le settimane e tutto a procede a gonfie vele, tra l’altro inizia a piacermi davvero, sapete quando si comincia ad apprezzare anche i piccoli difetti di una persona? Quella fase lì, insomma. Arrivo al dunque. Ci vediamo il martedì, restiamo casa sua perché sono giorni che lavoro fino a tardissimo. Dopo cena mi metto sul divano e lì dopo poco crollo addormentato, lei al mio fianco. Ci vediamo da lei anche il venerdì sera (stessa scena del martedì) e poi anche il giorno dopo sabato, quando invece usciamo, con lei tiratissima, da saltarle addosso. Rientriamo verso l’1 di notte, in auto tra l’altro mi sussurra "a casa vedi di non addormentarti, eh"… arrivati a casa ci beviamo un drink, e.. non succede niente... a dire il vero anche lei non mi pare però intenzionata a fare granché, si mette sul divano dalla parte opposta alla mia, psi copre con una coperta e ci addormentiamo così, in serenità. Io a domenica ero impegnato da mia madre, era già successo un altro paio di volte ma andavamo cmq a dormire a letto, poi la mattina mi alzavo, colazione assieme e partivo. Di solito me lo diceva lei per cui lo trovo un po’ strano ma resto sul divano. Alle 4.30 mi sveglio, mi alzo e vado, lei mi saluta come sempre, anzi mi dice che avremmo potuto andare a dormire in camera da letto (appunto..). Mi ricordo che in auto mi è venuto in mente che erano già 3 volte che non facevamo sesso, mai successo prima. Vabbè, può capitare mi dico… Lei mi aveva detto che non sapeva se andava a a fare una camminata in montagna con una sua amica (ma doveva alzarsi molto presto) oppure andava al mare e quindi poteva farlo con più calma… Passa così la domenica, trovo strano che non si sia ancora fatta viva con un sms, sono le 19, allora gliene mando uno io per sapere come va, lei risponde con un sms ma dopo un’ora, non da lei… mi scrive che è tutto OK, che si diverte con amici, poi mi chiede come sto. Io invece di rispondere con un altro sms la chiamo subito al cell, suona suona e non risponde, ahiahi.. allora le mando un altro sms dicendole che mi fermo a cena da mia mamma e poi vado a casa.. suo sms dopo una mezzora scusandosi che non aveva sentito prima il cell e mi dice che mi richiama dopo.. rispondo solo OK… ma una vocina mi dice che c’è qualcosa che non quadra, altro che sesto senso... Mi richiama alle 22 passate, è in auto e sta rientrando, pure io, chiacchierata di una mezzora, a un certo punto le chiedo con fare tranquillo se ci sono problemi, mi dice “ma nooo!” , dopo un po’ ci salutiamo, baci baci. Il lunedì passa e non si fa viva, mmh, il martedì idem, mai successo due giorni di fila, il mercoledì il silenzio stampa continua, inizio a sentire puzza di bruciato anche se non riesco a spiegarmi il motivo, andava tutto bene, fin troppo… giovedì alla fine le mando un sms nel tardo pomeriggio dal lavoro, risponde quasi subito e mi chiede a sua volta come va, io invece di mandarle un altro sms la chiamo al cell, ma come già successo domenica non risponde… le scrivo allora  dove le chiedo se c’è qualche difficoltà di connessione col suo cell che non risponde alle mie chiamate… mi manda sms, dice che era sotto la doccia che doveva uscire di corsa a far la spesa, e che mi avrebbe richiamato più tardi… in effetti mi richiama dopo un paio d'ore, la sento un po’ sulle sue, lei venerdì andava a trovare a Torino il suo “maestro spirituale” (vero...) con un ‘amica e tornava tardi la sera, le dico allora se potevamo vederci sabato… accordato, ma non la sento convinta.
> ...


La storia delle energia mi sembra un'emerita stronzata per evitare di dirti tutto ma proprio tutto... Mmmh ma si ha qualcun altro in mente ... Magari non ne era sicura e cercava di prender tempo ...


----------



## Sterminator (28 Luglio 2013)

fred ha detto:


> ed è proprio qui che non mi ci raccapezzo... vuoi divertirti? Non potevi cadere meglio: ti sei trovata uno carino, che ti scarrozza a destra e a manca, che ti fa fare anche bella figura in giro che le donne pure se lo guardano e mica poco, cuor contento di carattere, che a letto ti soddisfa e lo ammettevi (tranne l'ultima settimana, d'accordo), e che soprattutto ti lascia TUTTA LA LIBERTA' che ti vuoi prendere senza romperti i cabbasisi, ad esempio *se la sera vuoi uscire con amici maschi (è successo più volte)* e con cui ti vedi quando va bene a te (io non ho mai fatto pressioni per vederci il tal giorno o la tal sera)... cioè, voglio dire: penso di essere l'uomo ideale di ogni donna che vuole divertirsi, scusate.


Cioe' non eri manco l'unico?....e nun so' telegrammi questi? altro che fulmine a ciel sereno...


----------



## MK (28 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Cioe' non eri manco l'unico?....e nun so' telegrammi questi? altro che fulmine a ciel sereno...


Ecco l'uomo 'normale' . Stermi tranquillo, se sono amici non sono trombamici eh...


----------



## Sterminator (28 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si frequentavano da tre quattro mesi, sarebbe stato giustificato porre condizioni o avere dubbi?!


Pero' te scordi che se so' conosciuti in un ambiente da pesca a strascico...ahahah...ed in effetti c'e' stata...


----------



## MK (28 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Pero' te scordi che se so' conosciuti in un ambiente da pesca a strascico...ahahah...ed in effetti c'e' stata...


Guarda che c'è pure gente che si sposa... Non è il posto, sono le persone. Comunque l'amicizia tra uomo e donna esiste. Se invece si parla di trombamici basta la sincerità.


----------



## Sterminator (28 Luglio 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Ecco l'uomo 'normale' . Stermi tranquillo, se sono amici non sono trombamici eh...


se, amici...pescati magari nello stesso mare...ahahah..haj voja...


----------



## Sterminator (28 Luglio 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Guarda che c'è pure gente che si sposa... Non è il posto, sono le persone. Comunque l'amicizia tra uomo e donna esiste. Se invece si parla di trombamici basta la sincerità.


Ma come farei a stare tranquillo, pensando che come hai pescato me, potrebbero essere altri tonni quelli e lo dici magari anche per scatenare una gara competitiva?

io passerei o farei sfracelli per la sfida, visto che le sfide m'attizzano sempre da morire...ahahah


----------



## MK (28 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> se, amici...*pescati magari nello stesso mare*...ahahah..haj voja...


Questo non lo possiamo sapere. E anche se fosse? Se una donna o un uomo sceglie te lo fa consapevolmente no?
Che importa dove lo/la conosci?


----------



## lorelai (28 Luglio 2013)

fred ha detto:


> preciso, come dicono a Roma. Identica situazione. Ecco, magari un comportamento del genere da un uomo te lo aspetteresti più che da una donna...
> E cmq poi quello che ti stai chiedendo è proprio il dubbio che mi è venuto, anche dalle mezze ammissioni che lei ha fatto fra tante idiozie dette.
> 
> Mah, se parliamo di amore con la A maiuscola penso di no, ma non siamo più ragazzini, credo che dopo tanto vissuto personale una relazione in età matura si costruisca per passaggi successivi, e sicuramente anche l'amore arriva.


Eppure conosco ultraquarantenni che cercano e provano ancora farfalle, falene e quant'altro... 
In un modo che a me fa molto ridere, e molta tenerezza. 
E terrore, perché vedo adolescenti in corpi maturi, che hanno già visto matrimoni e figli.

A volte mi chiedo se sono io quella strana, o sono loro.

Forse, almeno uno dei due che provi qualcosa di travolgente è bene che ci sia, per non restare impantanati nella cuccia tiepida dell'affetto.

O forse il problema è, in fondo, la difficoltà - crescente più si cresce - nel riuscire a incastrare vissuti, paure, desideri, aspettative.



fred ha detto:


> ah, come ti capisco,amore o non amore... ma tu cosa pensi di fare, te la sei messa via?


Cosa fare?
Non sono una ragazzina, i 30 anni li ho superati. 
Nè credo nelle anime gemelle (non ci credevo manco a 16 anni).
Per quanto lui mi manchi - la sua persona, proprio lui, non la figura - e mi rattristi molto l'idea di non avere più tutte quelle piccole cose che me lo rendevano così caro... le attenzioni, le risate, il corpo caldo accanto al mio, lo scambio di idee, di libri e film... So come si fa.
So che, se ha deciso di essere "un amore", e non l'Amore, non posso inseguirlo.
Conosco il processo.
Lui sembrava giusto, ma non era giusto.
E aveva un sacco di problemi suoi, che gli impedivano una relazione veramente adulta.
(ciononostante, sono qui per lamentarmi :smile


----------



## Sterminator (28 Luglio 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Questo non lo possiamo sapere. E anche se fosse? Se una donna o un uomo sceglie te lo fa consapevolmente no?
> Che importa dove lo/la conosci?


Ma ognuno preferirebbe al limite immaginarlo ma non saperlo proprio...se poi con una che sapesse la mia novita', avessi intenzione di approfondire piu' seriamente io staccherei tutto in un amen...questa invece se fa il codazzo di spasimanti per poter scegliere il migliore per lei....ma dai...nunsefa...che poi lo scrivevi pure te che fai cosi', uno alla volta per carita'...che me scassi a fare la uallera a me?...ahahah


----------



## Sterminator (28 Luglio 2013)

lorelai ha detto:


> Eppure conosco ultraquarantenni che cercano e provano ancora farfalle, falene e quant'altro...
> In un modo che a me fa molto ridere, e molta tenerezza.
> E terrore, perché vedo adolescenti in corpi maturi, che hanno già visto matrimoni e figli.
> 
> ...


Cioe' a te dall'alto o dal basso dei tuoi 30anni superati, le farfalline o du' cazzatine vietate ai diabetici,  inoculate de visu o per telefono te scatenano l'effetto pernacchia?...

Signorina, non ci perculi cosi' sfacciatamente....ahahah


----------



## MK (28 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma ognuno preferirebbe al limite immaginarlo ma non saperlo proprio...se poi con una che sapesse la mia novita', avessi intenzione di approfondire piu' seriamente io staccherei tutto in un amen...questa invece se fa il codazzo di spasimanti per poter scegliere il migliore per lei....ma dai...nunsefa...*che poi lo scrivevi pure te che fai cosi', uno alla volta per carita'.*..che me scassi a fare la uallera a me?...ahahah


Ma io parlavo di amici infatti, non di possibilità. Non rinuncio ai miei amici (maschi o femmine che siano) per il mio amante/fidanzato/compagno.


----------



## Sterminator (28 Luglio 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Ma io parlavo di amici infatti, non di possibilità. Non rinuncio ai miei amici (maschi o femmine che siano) per il mio amante/fidanzato/compagno.


Le femmine so' escluse dal far lavorare la capoccia co' gli straordinari....so' gli amici frequentati da soli che generano allarme....se poi me li fai conoscere e specie se so' di vecchia data, allora il discorso cambia completamente, anche se ti diro', l'esclusivita' fa un casino piacere...


----------



## MK (28 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Le femmine so' escluse dal far lavorare la capoccia co' gli straordinari....so' gli amici frequentati da soli che generano allarme....*se poi me li fai conoscere* e specie se so' di vecchia data, allora il discorso cambia completamente, anche se ti diro', l'esclusivita' fa un casino piacere...


Beh ma è ovvio. Tutta alla luce del sole. Altrimenti gatta ci cova (o gatto in questo caso)...
ps a chi non fa un casino piacere l'esclusività? Mo' mi massacrano


----------



## lorelai (28 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Cioe' a te dall'alto o dal basso dei tuoi 30anni superati, le farfalline o du' cazzatine vietate ai diabetici,  inoculate de visu o per telefono te scatenano l'effetto pernacchia?...
> 
> Signorina, non ci perculi cosi' sfacciatamente....ahahah



Prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Le farfalline sono molto carine
e ho avuto il piacere di averci a che fare
sia attivamente che passivamente
(purtroppo, mai contemporaneamente)
Ma io voglio la sostanza, grazie
Voglio una persona presente, ma che non mi scassi i cabbasisi
Che non abbia l'ansia se non ci sentiamo per un giorno
Ma sia contenta di sentirmi
ecc ecc


----------



## MK (28 Luglio 2013)

lorelai ha detto:


> *Ma io voglio la sostanza, grazie*
> Voglio una persona presente, ma che non mi scassi i cabbasisi
> Che non abbia l'ansia se non ci sentiamo per un giorno
> Ma sia contenta di sentirmi
> ecc ecc


:up:


----------



## lorelai (28 Luglio 2013)

Oh, poi magari domani esco, inciampo nel solito "IlMioTipo" che in passato mi ha devastata, e torno qui a lamentarmi che sono innamorata, non capisco più una mazza e sofffffffro.


----------



## Sterminator (28 Luglio 2013)

lorelai ha detto:


> Prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> Le farfalline sono molto carine
> e ho avuto il piacere di averci a che fare
> ...


Ma scusa, se uno inizia na' storia co' te' perche' per es. per un giorno non dovrebbe almeno sentirti solo per telefono?...se te capita quello giusto, te presento questa conversazione che me salvo ed usero' al momento opportuno...ahahahah

non dico 500 messaggi o telefonate pe' sfrutta' i piani tariffari pero', sentire anche semi-fisicamente la presenza e' belliffimo....ahahah....ammazza che insensibbbile, eppure c'hai un nick che mi evoca uno splendido passato purtroppo dimenticato....(era n'entreneuse...)...ahahah


----------



## MK (28 Luglio 2013)

lorelai ha detto:


> Oh, poi magari domani esco, inciampo nel solito "IlMioTipo" che in passato mi ha devastata, e torno qui a lamentarmi che sono innamorata, non capisco più una mazza e sofffffffro.


Magari invece incontri un insolito tipo e non senti le farfalle e però, però... 
Ma chi l'ha detto che in amore bisogna per forza soffrire? E basta, l'amore dovrebbe dare serenità, non toglierla.


----------



## lorelai (28 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma scusa, se uno inizia na' storia co' te' perche' per es. per un giorno non dovrebbe almeno sentirti solo per telefono?...se te capita quello giusto, te presento questa conversazione che me salvo ed usero' al momento opportuno...ahahahah
> 
> non dico 500 messaggi o telefonate pe' sfrutta' i piani tariffari pero', sentire anche semi-fisicamente la presenza e' belliffimo....ahahah....ammazza che insensibbbile, eppure c'hai un nick che mi evoca uno splendido passato purtroppo dimenticato....(era n'entreneuse...)...ahahah


salva, salva, casomai cambio nick :mexican:

lo so che è bello, lo so lo so
è che negli ultimi anni ho avuto una collezione di narcisisti e ossessivi da fare invidia alla mia psicoterapeuta
e gradirei trovare un giusto mezzo (quale sembrava l'ultimo elemento, che mi manca, cazzarola se manca!)


----------



## Sterminator (28 Luglio 2013)

lorelai ha detto:


> Oh, poi magari domani esco,* inciampo nel solito "IlMioTipo"* che in passato mi ha devastata, e torno qui a lamentarmi che sono innamorata, non capisco più una mazza e sofffffffro.


che sarebbe?....ahahah


----------



## lorelai (28 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> che sarebbe?....ahahah



CCCLD
(Col cazzo che lo dico)
sei capace di assoldarne uno solo per smentirmi, lo sento, lo so!


----------



## lorelai (28 Luglio 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Magari invece incontri un insolito tipo e non senti le farfalle e però, però...
> Ma chi l'ha detto che in amore bisogna per forza soffrire? E basta, l'amore dovrebbe dare serenità, non toglierla.


e sono d'accordo 

Intanto siamo riusciti a svaccare anche il topic di Fred...

Buonanotte!


----------



## Sterminator (28 Luglio 2013)

lorelai ha detto:


> salva, salva, casomai cambio nick :mexican:
> 
> lo so che è bello, lo so lo so
> è che negli ultimi anni ho avuto una collezione di narcisisti e ossessivi da fare invidia alla mia psicoterapeuta
> e gradirei trovare un giusto mezzo (quale sembrava l'ultimo elemento, che mi manca, cazzarola se manca!)


ma noooo lascia pure Lorelai...vabbe' lorelai, come te pare....ahahah

embe' lo sai e dici di non ricercarle?...me sa che metti le mani avanti....abbi fede...comuque ciccia, se te li scegli sempre cosi' so'solo cazzi tua, perche' si tende sempre a ripeterle le cazzate, magari inconsciamente cosi' me dici cosi' pure tu e t'anticipo co' l'accontentarte...ahahah


----------



## Sterminator (28 Luglio 2013)

lorelai ha detto:


> CCCLD
> (Col cazzo che lo dico)
> sei capace di assoldarne uno solo per smentirmi, lo sento, lo so!


figurt'....dai dai, famo ce l'ho, ce l'ho, mi manca...ahahahah


----------



## Sterminator (28 Luglio 2013)

lorelai ha detto:


> e sono d'accordo
> 
> Intanto siamo riusciti a svaccare anche il topic di Fred...
> 
> Buonanotte!


ah te la svigni?...ahahah

ma dai tanto nun s'inkazza fred...ahahah


----------



## fred (28 Luglio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> La storia delle energia mi sembra un'emerita stronzata per evitare di dirti tutto ma proprio tutto... Mmmh ma si ha qualcun altro in mente ... Magari non ne era sicura e cercava di prender tempo ...


probabile, eh? è l'idea che mi ero fatto quasi subito dopo il "fattaccio"


----------



## fred (28 Luglio 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Questo non lo possiamo sapere. E anche se fosse? Se una donna o un uomo sceglie te lo fa consapevolmente no?
> Che importa dove lo/la conosci?


Ma infatti. Poi dopo avermi conosciuto si era addirittura cancellata dal sito


----------



## fred (28 Luglio 2013)

lorelai ha detto:


> Eppure conosco ultraquarantenni che cercano e provano ancora farfalle, falene e quant'altro...
> In un modo che a me fa molto ridere, e molta tenerezza.
> E terrore, perché vedo adolescenti in corpi maturi, che hanno già visto matrimoni e figli.
> 
> ...


Non potevi esprimere meglio il concetto. Per questo parto sempre "tranquillo", per me ma anche per la partner che capisca bene con chi ha a che fare, mi sembra una doverosa "profilassi".

Quanto all'anima gemella la penso come te. Forse era invece lei che ci credeva, chissà


----------



## tesla (28 Luglio 2013)

la faccenda dell'energia, presa come scusa è una delle cose più esilaranti mai sentite; SE fosse vera la dice lunga sulla sua efficienza sinaptica.

a me per esempio crolla il mondo addosso quando qualcuno che ho appena conosciuto, magari carina, simpatica, intelligente ecc. ecc. mi chiede il segno zodiacale.
sento proprio un crollo gravitazionale di una tacca verso il basso... TUC
se la cosa finisce lì c'è speranza, perchè in fondo i pianeti, i segni, le maree e l'attrazione bla bla bla un fondamento scientifico lo hanno.

ma SE il discorso continua...
o mio dio sei ************* allora sei ********** e quindi di quelle persone ********** che quando ********io ho avuto una ex che era *********** ma che ASCENDENTE HAIIIII?????? uhhhhhhh sono le peggio guarda i *********sono  testoni, musoni , attaccabrighe, rompicazzo *proseguire random per almeno 20 minuti*

a volte mi capita la combo astrale+energia dell'universo-qualcosa-
quelle che individuano energia nelle cose o persone, e sanno tutto  quello che fai e perchè lo fai (aura compresa *uuhh la vedo la tua è verde*.... "è buon segno?".... *no*)


----------



## free (28 Luglio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> la faccenda dell'energia, presa come scusa è una delle cose più esilaranti mai sentite; SE fosse vera la dice lunga sulla sua efficienza sinaptica.
> 
> a me per esempio crolla il mondo addosso quando qualcuno che ho appena conosciuto, magari carina, simpatica, intelligente ecc. ecc. mi chiede il segno zodiacale.
> sento proprio un crollo gravitazionale di una tacca verso il basso... TUC
> ...



bè, almeno non è marrone


----------



## lorelai (28 Luglio 2013)

fred ha detto:


> Non potevi esprimere meglio il concetto. Per questo parto sempre "tranquillo", per me ma anche per la partner che capisca bene con chi ha a che fare, mi sembra una doverosa "profilassi".
> 
> Quanto all'anima gemella la penso come te. Forse era invece lei che ci credeva, chissà



E pure io parto tranquilla. Ma questo non ci mette al riparo da nulla, pare 
E comunque, un po' è carattere, un po' ormai c'è quella paura fottuta di beccarsi l'ennesima tranvata sui denti.
Del tipo, se parto piano mi farò meno male, farò meno male.
E mi chiedo se va bene così, se va bene partire già con l'idea che probabilmente andrà male.
Se, per citare la tua bella, entriamo nel rapporto già con l'_energia _bassa.
Attenzione, non voglio colpevolizzare me, te  e quelli che fanno come noi... Ma nelle relazioni le cose si fanno sempre in due e ci s'influenza a vicenda (altrimenti, che relazioni sono?).

Sull'anima gemella... Se lei ha un guru spirituale e cose simili, niente di più facile.
Di che segno è?


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Luglio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> la faccenda dell'energia, presa come scusa è una delle cose più esilaranti mai sentite; SE fosse vera la dice lunga sulla sua efficienza sinaptica.
> 
> a me per esempio crolla il mondo addosso quando qualcuno che ho appena conosciuto, magari carina, simpatica, intelligente ecc. ecc. mi chiede il segno zodiacale.
> sento proprio un crollo gravitazionale di una tacca verso il basso... TUC
> ...


A me fortunatamente non è mai capitato nessuno che parlasse di aura e/o congiunzione astrale :carneval: però ammettiamolo è piu una propensione femminile che  maschile :smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Luglio 2013)

lorelai ha detto:


> E pure io parto tranquilla. Ma questo non ci mette al riparo da nulla, pare
> E comunque, un po' è carattere, un po' ormai c'è quella paura fottuta di beccarsi l'ennesima tranvata sui denti.
> Del tipo, se parto piano mi farò meno male, farò meno male.
> E mi chiedo se va bene così, se va bene partire già con l'idea che probabilmente andrà male.
> ...


Tenere i piedi per terra va bene ma esser freddini e incartati è altra cosa  :smile: Non amo essere assillata ma nemmeno ignorata perché "se mi interesso troppo  sembra che ti presso o che sono troppo presa/o" insomma a me tutte ste elucubrazioni sulle strategie fanno ridere e mi allontanano di colpo dalla persona in questione... La passioni vanno vissute senza tante seghe mentali:smile:in caso contrario arrivederci e grazie ..troverò di meglio :carneval:


----------



## Eliade (28 Luglio 2013)

passante ha detto:


> e io che ho finora seguito tutti i tuoi consigli alla lettera XDXD


Ma che c'entra, tu mica scrivi post chilometrici! Quando esponi un problema lo fai in modo semplice, lineare e soprattutto conciso. Li leggo tutti, sempre.
Ho qualche difficoltà con quelli lunghi........:carneval:


----------



## Eliade (28 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Non avevo dubbia mi fido a prescindere


:rotfl: :up:


----------



## lorelai (28 Luglio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tenere i piedi per terra va bene ma esser freddini e incartati è altra cosa  :smile: Non amo essere assillata ma nemmeno ignorata perché "se mi interesso troppo  sembra che ti presso o che sono troppo presa/o" insomma a me tutte ste elucubrazioni sulle strategie fanno ridere e mi allontanano di colpo dalla persona in questione... La passioni vanno vissute senza tante seghe mentali:smile:in caso contrario arrivederci e grazie ..troverò di meglio :carneval:



Ma dipende anche dai parametri dell'altro no?
Io, dal precedente, sono stata accusata di freddezza nonostante prendessi voli transoceanici pur di vederlo...
Perché magari non potevo stare al telefono un'ora col fuso orario mentre ero in ufficio, o non rispondevo immediatamente a mail chilometriche che manco avevo il tempo di leggere...
Allora sì, mi sono raggelata, e l'ho lasciato. Peraltro versando fiumi di lacrime.


----------



## free (28 Luglio 2013)

lorelai ha detto:


> Ma dipende anche dai parametri dell'altro no?
> Io, dal precedente, sono stata accusata di freddezza nonostante prendessi voli transoceanici pur di vederlo...
> Perché magari non potevo stare al telefono un'ora col fuso orario mentre ero in ufficio, o non rispondevo immediatamente a mail chilometriche che manco avevo il tempo di leggere...
> Allora sì, mi sono raggelata, e l'ho lasciato. Peraltro versando fiumi di lacrime.



pure io sono stata accusata di essere fredda e poco incline alle tenerezze
mi aveva detto addirittura che sono una lastra di ghiaccio
ovviamente esagerava, però è vero che nella mia famiglia siamo molto distaccati, per noi esiste solo il bacino se non ci vediamo da lungo tempo, con mio padre ad es. nemmeno quello
ora che ci siamo rimessi insieme ho riconsiderato questo aspetto, e devo dire che sto imparando ad "improvvisare" bacini e carezze 
non che la cosa mi dispiaccia, anzi, solo che non avevo mai considerato che evidentemente ci sono persone che ci tengono molto


----------



## fred (28 Luglio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> la faccenda dell'energia, presa come scusa è una delle cose più esilaranti mai sentite; SE fosse vera la dice lunga sulla sua efficienza sinaptica.
> 
> a me per esempio crolla il mondo addosso quando qualcuno che ho appena conosciuto, magari carina, simpatica, intelligente ecc. ecc. mi chiede il segno zodiacale.
> sento proprio un crollo gravitazionale di una tacca verso il basso... TUC
> ...


ahi ahi, lei è una così... anzi ti dico pure che si è messa in testa di saper leggere i tarocchi e quindi ha pubblicato un annuncio con tanto di numero di cell per ricevere in casa...


----------



## lorelai (28 Luglio 2013)

fred ha detto:


> ahi ahi, lei è una così... anzi ti dico pure che si è messa in testa di saper leggere i tarocchi e quindi ha pubblicato un annuncio con tanto di numero di cell per ricevere in casa...



Scappaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :smile:


----------



## Brunetta (28 Luglio 2013)

fred ha detto:


> ahi ahi, lei è una così... anzi ti dico pure che si è messa in testa di saper leggere i tarocchi e quindi ha pubblicato un annuncio con tanto di numero di cell per ricevere in casa...


Questo dovevi dircelo subito. E' andata come doveva andare :up: lo dicevano le carte.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Luglio 2013)

lorelai ha detto:


> Ma dipende anche dai parametri dell'altro no?
> Io, dal precedente, sono stata accusata di freddezza nonostante prendessi voli transoceanici pur di vederlo...
> Perché magari non potevo stare al telefono un'ora col fuso orario mentre ero in ufficio, o non rispondevo immediatamente a mail chilometriche che manco avevo il tempo di leggere...
> Allora sì, mi sono raggelata, e l'ho lasciato. Peraltro versando fiumi di lacrime.


Certo che si  dipende anche dai parametri dell'altro... Ma se l'altro nun ce  sa fa non è mica colpa mia ?  Ne ho avuto uno che nemmeno il buongiorno dava ( abitavamo distanti ) sostenendo che era tanto impegnato da non aver il tempo nemmeno di un sms ... Poi se io adottavo lo stesso comportamento mi riempiva di sms in 10 minuti ...convinto di recuperare così :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: m'e' toccato mollarlo troppo strullo  poi in seguito si mostrò geloso perché avevo un'altro  e mi assillava :sbatti:capito bene? Mi controllava, messaggiava e cercava ... Dopo che era finita ... Ma sara' stato tocco :singleeye: ecco io certi comportamenti non li comprendo


----------



## fred (28 Luglio 2013)

lorelai ha detto:


> Scappaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :smile:


sì eh? ma proprio a me doveva capitare...


----------



## Brunetta (28 Luglio 2013)

fred ha detto:


> sì eh? ma proprio a me doveva capitare...


Non hai idea di che tipi di uomini capitano alle donne!


----------



## fred (28 Luglio 2013)

lorelai ha detto:


> E pure io parto tranquilla. Ma questo non ci mette al riparo da nulla, pare
> E comunque, un po' è carattere, un po' ormai c'è quella paura fottuta di beccarsi l'ennesima tranvata sui denti.
> Del tipo, se parto piano mi farò meno male, farò meno male.
> E mi chiedo se va bene così, se va bene partire già con l'idea che probabilmente andrà male.
> ...


Sono d'accordo con te, però credo anche che cmq l'energia ci sia, sennò uno nemmeno inizia. Poi ci sono vari modi di far percepire al partner che questo "capitale" da investire esiste, probabilmente ho fallito in questo.

Ho visto che hai già commentato l'altro post, confrmo che lei è una che ad astrologia, aure e paccottiglia assortita crede parecchio. E si crede pure un po' mistica, tra l'altro.
Ovviamente questo è un aspetto che mi è letteralmente "esploso" in mano a rapporto ormai ben avviato, e a cui non ho dato il rilievo che meritava. Ma va tu a pensare...


----------



## tesla (28 Luglio 2013)

fred ha detto:


> ahi ahi, lei è una così... anzi ti dico pure che si è messa in testa di saper leggere i tarocchi e quindi ha pubblicato un annuncio con tanto di numero di cell per ricevere in casa...


allora guarda, invece di scrivere tutto il wall of text della tua storia, potevi semplicemente esordire con questa frase.
io editerei il post esordendo con: per chi non ha voglia di leggere tutto, lei crede di saper leggere i tarocchi e vorrebbe farlo anche domicilio.

fine, basta questo per inquadrarla :rotfl:


----------



## lorelai (28 Luglio 2013)

fred ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te, però credo anche che cmq l'energia ci sia, sennò uno nemmeno inizia. Poi ci sono vari modi di far percepire al partner che questo "capitale" da investire esiste, probabilmente ho fallito in questo.
> 
> Ho visto che hai già commentato l'altro post, confrmo che lei è una che ad astrologia, aure e paccottiglia assortita crede parecchio. E si crede pure un po' mistica, tra l'altro.
> Ovviamente questo è un aspetto che mi è letteralmente "esploso" in mano a rapporto ormai ben avviato, e a cui non ho dato il rilievo che meritava. Ma va tu a pensare...



Guarda, ho anch'io amiche così. Poi partono coi "certo che sei fredda e non trasmetti quello che provi, hai **** in **** che lotta con **** in ****, e invece lui è **** con ascendente in ****"

Ma sono persone molto intuitive e intelligenti, peraltro.
Con cui sto bene e a cui voglio bene.

Per cui, non lo trovo un problema vero e proprio, almeno nel rapporto di amicizia.

In ogni caso caro Fred...
Noi siamo come siamo, la buona volontà ce la mettiamo, e probabilmente siamo meno freddi di come ci dipingono.
Dobbiamo solo cominciare ad attrarre qualcuno che voglia questo, e non 'sti soggetti (che ci affascinano tanto), no?


----------



## fred (28 Luglio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Tenere i piedi per terra va bene ma *esser freddini e incartati* è altra cosa  :smile: Non amo essere assillata ma nemmeno ignorata perché "se mi interesso troppo  sembra che ti presso o che sono troppo presa/o" insomma a me tutte ste elucubrazioni sulle strategie fanno ridere e mi allontanano di colpo dalla persona in questione... La passioni vanno vissute senza tante seghe mentali:smile:in caso contrario arrivederci e grazie ..troverò di meglio :carneval:


il fatto è che io non pensavo proprio di esserlo, se voglio far percepire questo a una donna so come si fa... per me eravamo ancora nella fase di approfondimento della conoscenza, mi sembrava normale procedere per gradi. 
Quello che mi sconcerta è stata la repentinità della cosa... lo sai bene qual'è il meccanismo, se c'è qualcosa che non va si mette su un po' di muso fino a che parte la domandina magica "ma cos'hai oggi che sei così seria? qualcosa non va?" e dopo qualche diniego e rassicurazione di prammatica (...) alla fine vieni travolto dal fiume in piena, che a stento trovi un arbusto a cui aggrapparti per non essere trascinato nei gorghi, ansimante e tutto ammaccato...
qui invece solo un calcio e tanti saluti


----------



## fred (28 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo dovevi dircelo subito. E' andata come doveva andare :up: lo dicevano le carte.


non sapevo fosse così indicativo della persona e di come si sarebbero evolute le cose. Per me vale il detto "male non fare, paura non avere", beata ingenuità...


----------



## lorelai (28 Luglio 2013)

fred ha detto:


> il fatto è che io non pensavo proprio di esserlo, se voglio far percepire questo a una donna so come si fa... per me eravamo ancora nella fase di approfondimento della conoscenza, mi sembrava normale procedere per gradi.
> Quello che mi sconcerta è stata la repentinità della cosa... lo sai bene qual'è il meccanismo, se c'è qualcosa che non va si mette su un po' di muso fino a che parte la domandina magica "ma cos'hai oggi che sei così seria? qualcosa non va?" e dopo qualche diniego e rassicurazione di prammatica (...) alla fine vieni travolto dal fiume in piena, che a stento trovi un arbusto a cui aggrapparti per non essere trascinato nei gorghi, ansimante e tutto ammaccato...
> qui invece solo un calcio e tanti saluti



Essere colti di sorpresa così è brutto.
Sei nella fase in cui cerchi spiegazioni. Cerchi di capire dove hai sbagliato tu, senti la mancanza, a stento riesci a chiederti se A TE questa persona andasse realmente bene.
Se scavi, sotto sotto vedrai che a qualche livello lo sentivi, che c'era "qualcosa che".
E non hai ascoltato la pancia.
Dimmi se sbaglio, per me è andata così.

Comunque, secondo me lei è gemelli, o scorpione


----------



## Sterminator (28 Luglio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A me fortunatamente non è mai capitato nessuno che parlasse di aura e/o congiunzione astrale :carneval: però ammettiamolo è piu una propensione femminile che  maschile :smile:


confermo...alle accoppiate segni migliori, do la stessa importanza del moscerino della frutta...


----------



## Sterminator (28 Luglio 2013)

free ha detto:


> pure io sono stata accusata di essere fredda e poco incline alle tenerezze
> mi aveva detto addirittura che sono una lastra di ghiaccio
> ovviamente esagerava, però è vero che nella mia famiglia siamo molto distaccati, per noi esiste solo il bacino se non ci vediamo da lungo tempo, con mio padre ad es. nemmeno quello
> ora che ci siamo rimessi insieme ho riconsiderato questo aspetto, e devo dire che sto imparando ad "improvvisare" bacini e carezze
> non che la cosa mi dispiaccia, anzi, solo che non avevo mai considerato che evidentemente ci sono persone che ci tengono molto


BRRRRRRR.....spengo el condisionatur' oseno' me fai congela' proprio...ahahah....ma dai


----------



## Sterminator (28 Luglio 2013)

fred ha detto:


> ahi ahi, lei è una così... anzi ti dico pure che si è messa in testa di saper leggere i tarocchi e quindi ha pubblicato un annuncio con tanto di numero di cell per ricevere in casa...


sui tarocchi non ci scherzare....mia moglie li faceva per "scherzo" in famiglia e nun te dico....ahahah


----------



## fred (28 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non hai idea di che tipi di uomini capitano alle donne!


immagino certo, sul forum ho visto che c'è un bel campionario. Magari di supposti paragnosti non credo di averne ancora letto..


----------



## fred (28 Luglio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> allora guarda, invece di scrivere tutto il wall of text della tua storia, potevi semplicemente esordire con questa frase.
> io editerei il post esordendo con: per chi non ha voglia di leggere tutto, lei crede di saper leggere i tarocchi e vorrebbe farlo anche domicilio.
> 
> fine, basta questo per inquadrarla :rotfl:


c'è sempre da imparare, averlo saputo... dei tarocchi a domicilio, intendo.


----------



## Sterminator (28 Luglio 2013)

fred ha detto:


> c'è sempre da imparare, averlo saputo... dei tarocchi a domicilio, intendo.


ma non vuol dire un chez...la storia ti sarebbe andata a puttane anche co' una che dava lezioni di sartoria a domicilio...


----------



## fred (28 Luglio 2013)

lorelai ha detto:


> Guarda, ho anch'io amiche così. Poi partono coi "certo che sei fredda e non trasmetti quello che provi, hai **** in **** che lotta con **** in ****, e invece lui è **** con ascendente in ****"
> 
> Ma sono persone molto intuitive e intelligenti, peraltro.
> Con cui sto bene e a cui voglio bene.
> ...


Hai centrato il punto. Credevo anch'io 'sta cosa rimanesse entro limiti accettabili, la solita fissa femminile (scusa la generalizzazione) per i segni zodiacali e gli ascendenti etc. etc.

A dire il vero io non mi reputo uno freddo -  come del resto non mi appari tu, anzi -  la mia era la "sana" cautela di uno che vuol capire bene in che storia si stava andando a ficcare.


----------



## fred (28 Luglio 2013)

lorelai ha detto:


> Essere colti di sorpresa così è brutto.
> *Sei nella fase in cui cerchi spiegazioni. Cerchi di capire dove hai sbagliato tu, senti la mancanza, a stento riesci a chiederti se A TE questa persona andasse realmente bene.*
> Se scavi, sotto sotto vedrai che a qualche livello lo sentivi, che c'era "qualcosa che".
> E non hai ascoltato la pancia.
> ...


Lorelai mi leggi nel pensiero.
Sul segno... buona la seconda


----------



## Brunetta (28 Luglio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> allora guarda, invece di scrivere tutto il wall of text della tua storia, potevi semplicemente esordire con questa frase.
> io editerei il post esordendo con: per chi non ha voglia di leggere tutto, lei crede di saper leggere i tarocchi e vorrebbe farlo anche domicilio.
> 
> fine, basta questo per inquadrarla :rotfl:





fred ha detto:


> c'è sempre da imparare, averlo saputo... dei tarocchi a domicilio, intendo.


Non sono totalmente d'accordo. Vi sono persone intelligenti e profonde che utilizzano mezzi come questi o altri come stimolo per approfondire la conoscenza delle persone. Esordire, ad esempio, chiedendo il segno zodiacale può essere un espediente per stimolare la conversazione riuscendo ad andare sul personale senza andare diretta nel personale chiedendo direttamente aspetti caratteriali, scelte di vita ecc. E la stessa funzione la possono svolgere i tarocchi, i libri, la musica, il cinema come argomenti di conversazioni. L'abbinata dello "studio" dei tarocchi con la frequentazione di un "guida spirituale", con un comportamento che appare contraddittorio rende l'immagine di questa donna quella di una persona che può fare scelte non sempre comprensibili, non adatta per un uomo concreto come Fred.


----------



## lorelai (28 Luglio 2013)

fred ha detto:


> Lorelai mi leggi nel pensiero.
> Sul segno... buona la seconda



No, sono solo un passo più in là da dove sei tu adesso. 

Vieni anche tu sullo scoglio successivo, poi ci tuffiamo nel mare, e 'sticazzi.

(Comunque, pure il mio era scorpione.

Ah, sti scorpioni... così imprevedibili...

Buahahahhaha!!!)


----------



## fred (28 Luglio 2013)

lorelai ha detto:


> No, sono solo un passo più in là da dove sei tu adesso.
> 
> Vieni anche tu sullo scoglio successivo, poi ci tuffiamo nel mare, e 'sticazzi.
> 
> ...


all'anima dell'imprevedibilità... ne avrei fatto volentieri a meno. Fammi spazio sullo scoglio, va...


----------



## Sterminator (28 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sono totalmente d'accordo. Vi sono persone intelligenti e profonde che utilizzano mezzi come questi o altri come stimolo per approfondire la conoscenza delle persone. Esordire, ad esempio, chiedendo il segno zodiacale può essere un espediente per stimolare la conversazione riuscendo ad andare sul personale senza andare diretta nel personale chiedendo direttamente aspetti caratteriali, scelte di vita ecc. E la stessa funzione la possono svolgere i tarocchi, i libri, la musica, il cinema come argomenti di conversazioni. L'abbinata dello "studio" dei tarocchi con la frequentazione di un "guida spirituale", con un comportamento che appare contraddittorio rende l'immagine di questa donna quella di una persona che può fare scelte non sempre comprensibili, non adatta per un uomo concreto come Fred.


concordo su tutto, pero' non sappiamo in effetti quanto tenga in considerazione sta' guida e quanto se ne faccia influenzare.....altri hanno ancora oggi il parroco della parrocchietta...


----------



## contepinceton (28 Luglio 2013)

Tesla a me fanno tanta tenerezza quando esordiscono così...

Sai Conte io sono una donna diversa dalle altre...

E io dico...uauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu...era ora eh?
Che io incontrassi una donna diversa dalle altre no?

Poi continuano...sai Conte io non sono rompicojoni, scassaballe, possessiva, ecc..ecc...come le altre...

Poi quando le cose si mettono male dico...ah ma cazzo ma come non mi fai l'ingoio? Che affronto è mai questo eh?
Le altre invece....

E lei eh ma ti avevo detto che io sono diversa dalle altre donne no?

Ah grandio mi sento gabbato vieppiù e dico ecco in che senso è diversa....

E le dico...ah tu intendi dire io sono diversa dalle altre che muoiono dalla voglia di far l'amore con te in tutti i modi più maialosi e sconci che la tua mente perversa partorisce...intendi dire che con te devo fare all'amore tutto intimo e innamoroso con paroline dolci veroooooooooooooooooooooooooooo?

Ah che fregatura...ahimè...povero me...


----------



## lorelai (28 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tesla a me fanno tanta tenerezza quando esordiscono così...
> 
> Sai Conte io sono una donna diversa dalle altre...
> 
> ...


Conte ma che c'entraaaa 

Non mi far parlare, che siamo in pubblico...


----------



## MK (28 Luglio 2013)

fred ha detto:


> Ma infatti. Poi dopo avermi conosciuto si era addirittura cancellata dal sito


E come mai si era cancellata?


----------



## MK (28 Luglio 2013)

Fred è una seguace di Osho? Poteva leggerli a te i tarocchi però .


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> confermo...alle accoppiate segni migliori, do la stessa importanza del moscerino della frutta...


:rotfl: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (28 Luglio 2013)

fred ha detto:


> Hai centrato il punto. Credevo anch'io 'sta cosa rimanesse entro limiti accettabili, la solita fissa femminile (scusa la generalizzazione) per i segni zodiacali e gli ascendenti etc. etc.
> 
> A dire il vero io non mi reputo uno freddo -  come del resto non mi appari tu, anzi -  la mia era la "sana" cautela di uno che vuol capire bene in che storia si stava andando a ficcare.


Ma dai, nessuno è freddo quando sviscera le cose a posteriori su un forum....è il momento in cui le hai dette o fatte che conta. E lì sai tu come sei stato.


----------



## tesla (28 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sono totalmente d'accordo. Vi sono persone intelligenti e profonde che utilizzano mezzi come questi o altri come stimolo per approfondire la conoscenza delle persone. Esordire, ad esempio, chiedendo il segno zodiacale può essere un espediente per stimolare la conversazione riuscendo ad andare sul personale senza andare diretta nel personale chiedendo direttamente aspetti caratteriali, scelte di vita ecc. E la stessa funzione la possono svolgere i tarocchi, i libri, la musica, il cinema come argomenti di conversazioni. L'abbinata dello "studio" dei tarocchi con la frequentazione di un "guida spirituale", con un comportamento che appare contraddittorio rende l'immagine di questa donna quella di una persona che può fare scelte non sempre comprensibili, non adatta per un uomo concreto come Fred.


 anzi te ne metto due 

ma ora che ci penso ho avuto 2 fidanzate ariete che se potessi metterle sotto con la macchina lo farei


----------



## contepinceton (28 Luglio 2013)

lorelai ha detto:


> Conte ma che c'entraaaa
> 
> Non mi far parlare, che siamo in pubblico...


Ma non lo sai che c'entra?
A me i post o vengono di getto o non vengono no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Si ok parliamone in privato...


----------



## fred (29 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sono totalmente d'accordo. Vi sono persone intelligenti e profonde che utilizzano mezzi come questi o altri come *stimolo per approfondire la conoscenza delle persone*. Esordire, ad esempio, chiedendo il segno zodiacale può essere un espediente per stimolare la conversazione riuscendo ad andare sul personale senza andare diretta nel personale chiedendo direttamente aspetti caratteriali, scelte di vita ecc. E la stessa funzione la possono svolgere i tarocchi, i libri, la musica, il cinema come argomenti di conversazioni. L'abbinata dello "studio" dei tarocchi con la frequentazione di un "guida spirituale", con un comportamento che appare contraddittorio rende l'immagine di questa donna quella di una persona che può fare scelte non sempre comprensibili, non adatta per un uomo concreto come Fred.


Brunetta quello che affermi è assolutamente condivisibile, all'inizio anch'io l'avevo presa in questo modo e non ci avevo dato granchè peso. Col tempo la cosa però ha assunto tutto un altro peso, specie in connessione con la "guida spirituale", che chissà perchè (...), son convinto abbia contribuito ad allontanarla da me


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2013)

fred ha detto:


> Brunetta quello che affermi è assolutamente condivisibile, all'inizio anch'io l'avevo presa in questo modo e non ci avevo dato granchè peso. Col tempo la cosa però ha assunto tutto un altro peso, specie in connessione con la "guida spirituale", che chissà perchè (...), son convinto abbia contribuito ad allontanarla da me


Ma di che religion è sta guida spirituale?


----------



## fred (29 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> concordo su tutto, pero' non sappiamo in effetti quanto tenga in considerazione sta' guida e *quanto se ne faccia influenzare*.....altri hanno ancora oggi il parroco della parrocchietta...


mah, è un fatto che venerdì è stata da 'sto tizio e sabato mi ha mandato un sms (manco una chiamata ha sprecato, faccio notare che passavamo le mezzore al cell...) per dirmi che il weekend non potevamo vederci perchè doveva stare chiusa in casa a "ricaricare l'energia". Se tanto mi dà tanto...


----------



## fred (29 Luglio 2013)

MK ha detto:


> E come mai si era cancellata?


Perchè con me stava bene, era davvero presa. Per cui non le interessava più essere "sul mercato", parole e opere sue


----------



## Sterminator (29 Luglio 2013)

fred ha detto:


> mah, è un fatto che venerdì è stata da 'sto tizio e sabato mi ha mandato un sms (manco una chiamata ha sprecato, faccio notare che passavamo le mezzore al cell...) per dirmi che il weekend non potevamo vederci perchè doveva stare chiusa in casa a "ricaricare l'energia". Se tanto mi dà tanto...


Puo' essere benissimo che sia andata cosi' a meno di una coincidenza troppo fortuita...ma stare col dubbio di avere un terzo incomodo sempre presente a cui racconta tutti i cazzi e mazzi non e' piacevole...mi dispiace, pero' Fred, non ti abbattere troppo...tutto sommato hai "investito" poco...


----------



## fred (29 Luglio 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Fred è una seguace di Osho? Poteva leggerli a te i tarocchi però .


Di Osho no, ma c'è appunto 'sta sottospecie di guru personale che lei ogni tanto si sente in dovere di andare a trovare. Poi le ho chiesto più volte che mi leggesse i tarocchi e non ne ha mai voluto sapere, io trovavo la cosa alquanto singolare. Però la sera che l'ho colta sul fatto col tizio e della susseguente discussione ad un certo punto se ne esce chiedendomi "ma una delle tue ex ha abortito a tua insaputa?" io sgrano gli occhi e faccio "no, non mi risulta proprio" "eppure ti ho tirato le carte e dicono questo. Ma sei sicuro?" "certo che sono sicuro, e vorrei vedere come avrei fatto a non accorgermene" "mmh,strano, le carte dicono questo, non sono convinta di quello che dici..."
Fate pure le vostre valutazioni...


----------



## fred (29 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma dai, nessuno è freddo quando sviscera le cose a posteriori su un forum....è il momento in cui le hai dette o fatte che conta. E lì sai tu come sei stato.


Certo Chiara, sicuramente vero. Però appunto io non credo di essere uno freddo, anzi, ma lei potrebbe aver scambiato il mio andarci cauto per indecisione o freddezza, appunto, per cui alla fine il risultato è cmq quello


----------



## fred (29 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma di che religion è sta guida spirituale?


non fa parte di una religione, è un tizio - anche in là con gli anni - che riceve i suoi "seguaci" in uno studio e gli dice cosa fare e cosa non fare per il loro bene. Almeno così lei me l'ha raccontata. Poi io non ho mai voluto entrare bene in argomento perchè a me 'ste cose fan venire l'orticaria e rischio di trascendere, con le conseguenze del caso


----------



## fred (29 Luglio 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Puo' essere benissimo che sia andata cosi' a meno di una coincidenza troppo fortuita...ma stare col dubbio di avere un terzo incomodo sempre presente a cui racconta tutti i cazzi e mazzi non e' piacevole...mi dispiace, pero' Fred, non ti abbattere troppo...tutto sommato hai "investito" poco...


Stermy io per come son fatto non credo alle coincidenze, e difatti... il "fattaccio" poi è accaduto mentre stavo giusto considerando di aumentare "l'investimento", ma cmq è sempre un danno


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2013)

fred ha detto:


> non fa parte di una religione, è un tizio - anche in là con gli anni - che riceve i suoi "seguaci" in uno studio e gli dice cosa fare e cosa non fare per il loro bene. Almeno così lei me l'ha raccontata. Poi io non ho mai voluto entrare bene in argomento perchè a me 'ste cose fan venire l'orticaria e rischio di trascendere, con le conseguenze del caso


ecco...
ma io dico ma la gente perchè si fa mandare il cervello in pappa da sti tipi?
ti sei salvato, fidati.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2013)

fred ha detto:


> non fa parte di una religione, è un tizio - anche in là con gli anni - che riceve i suoi "seguaci" in uno studio e gli dice cosa fare e cosa non fare per il loro bene. Almeno così lei me l'ha raccontata. Poi io non ho mai voluto entrare bene in argomento perchè a me 'ste cose fan venire l'orticaria e rischio di trascendere, con le conseguenze del caso


Ah non sei come me...
Pensa che io ho cercato di ciulare perfino mamma Ebe....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Invece potresti informarti di più...perchè se ne vedono eh di corbellerie...che le persone cambiano religione per rovinar la nostra...

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mamma_Ebe


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Luglio 2013)

fred ha detto:


> oddio, non eravamo la coppia che non scopa da mesi e mesi, ho letto certe storie qui sul forum, lì posso capire la disperazione...


ehm... la storia aveva 4 mesi, eh? non 20 anni... cioè... se ti manca la verve dopo 4 mesi... meglio lasciar perdere no?
Ok, hai 45 anni e non 25... ma inZomma...
Almeno avere il pensiero il giorno dopo la ronfata di presentarsi con un fiore, di mandare un messaggino di scuse un po' romantico... no, eh? Troppa fatica?
Vedi che aveva ragione? questione di energia... adesso leggo quello che è venuto dopo perchè ho letto un paio di cose che mi hanno incuriosita.


----------



## Sole (29 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te
> *E soprattutto se non ti sente "vivo" perchè per 3 sere non scopi con lei, sta messa maluccio*
> Seocndo me ha trovato uno che le fa fare i numeri ogni sera per un po di tempo e poi la manda a stendere appena parla di energie........
> Io credo che ti sia andata bene


Boh. Se non si tromba come ricci i primi tempi di frequentazione e ci si addormenta sul divano non oso immaginare cosa succeda dopo anni. Non vorrei sembrare una sessuomane, ma per me questi segnali sono abbastanza significativi. Il sesso in una coppia non è un optional.


----------



## Sole (29 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Gli uomini vengono da marte e le donne da venere. *Una donna se per tre volte vai a casa sua e non solo non c'è sesso ma ti addormenti sul divano senza parlare né coccole "vede tutta la sua vita davanti come un film"* e quel film non le piace perché racconta di un uomo che non la ama ma si vuole sistemare.


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (29 Luglio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> anzi te ne metto due
> 
> ma ora che ci penso ho avuto 2 fidanzate ariete che se potessi metterle sotto con la macchina lo farei


Tu di che segno sei? Io non sopporto i gemelli :carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu di che segno sei? *Io non sopporto i gemelli *:carneval::carneval::carneval:


io si


----------



## Brunetta (29 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io si


Nel senso che two is meglio che uan? :mexican:


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nel senso che two is meglio che uan? :mexican:


:risata:

chi può dirlo.. bisognerebbe provare :carneval:


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :risata:
> 
> chi può dirlo.. bisognerebbe provare :carneval:


Simy!!!! Parbleau!


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Simy!!!! Parbleau!


:unhappy: e vabbè ma non si può nemmeno fare una battuta qui.... :unhappy:


----------



## Sole (29 Luglio 2013)

lorelai ha detto:


> Prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> *Le farfalline sono molto carine*
> e ho avuto il piacere di averci a che fare
> ...


Le farfalline non sono incompatibili con la sostanza. Si possono avere tutte e due.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Luglio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Boh. Se non si tromba come ricci i primi tempi di frequentazione e ci si addormenta sul divano non oso immaginare cosa succeda dopo anni. Non vorrei sembrare una sessuomane, ma per me questi segnali sono abbastanza significativi.* Il sesso in una coppia non è un optional*.


Direi che sono l'ultima persona a cui puoi dirlo

Se ti conosco da 4 mesi e ho una settimana devastante in ufficio o a casa e sono stanco direi che una ci può passare sopra. Altrimenti è lei quella che forse cercava solamente uno che facesse sesso e fine.
Preferisco che venga da me perchè non vuole rinunciare a vedermi e poi si addormenti, piuttosto che non faccia neanche il gesto di scomodarsi


----------



## fred (29 Luglio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Boh. Se non si tromba come ricci i primi tempi di frequentazione e ci si addormenta sul divano non oso immaginare cosa succeda dopo anni. Non vorrei sembrare una sessuomane, ma per me questi segnali sono abbastanza significativi. *Il sesso in una coppia non è un optional*.


Pienamente d'accordo eh, ci mancherebbe. A parte che una valida ragione c'era e lei la sapeva, ma cmq parliamone, perdio


----------



## fred (29 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehm... la storia aveva 4 mesi, eh? non 20 anni... cioè... se ti manca la verve dopo 4 mesi... meglio lasciar perdere no?
> Ok, hai 45 anni e non 25... ma inZomma...
> Almeno avere il pensiero il giorno dopo la ronfata di presentarsi con un fiore, di mandare un messaggino di scuse un po' romantico... no, eh? Troppa fatica?
> Vedi che aveva ragione? questione di energia... adesso leggo quello che è venuto dopo perchè ho letto un paio di cose che mi hanno incuriosita.


se proprio gli era venuta 'sta para, 2-parole-2 dette come avvertimento anche in tono semiserio poteva spenderle, no?


----------



## fred (29 Luglio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Direi che sono l'ultima persona a cui puoi dirlo
> 
> Se ti conosco da 4 mesi e ho una settimana devastante in ufficio o a casa e sono stanco direi che una ci può passare sopra. Altrimenti è lei quella che forse cercava solamente uno che facesse sesso e fine.
> Preferisco che venga da me perchè non vuole rinunciare a vedermi e poi si addormenti, piuttosto che non faccia neanche il gesto di scomodarsi


ecco appunto, un minimo di comprensione, se ci tieni all'altro e al rapporto. Poi magari quelle sere poteva anche prendere lei l'iniziativa, di sicuro non mi sarei tirato indietro, stanchezza o no


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Luglio 2013)

fred ha detto:


> se proprio gli era venuta 'sta para, 2-parole-2 dette come avvertimento anche in tono semiserio poteva spenderle, no?


e quando ti ha detto di non pensare a metterti a dormire che credevi? Che volesse farti i tarocchi? Ossignurdamuracces...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Luglio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Boh. Se non si tromba come ricci i primi tempi di frequentazione e ci si addormenta sul divano non oso immaginare cosa succeda dopo anni. Non vorrei sembrare una sessuomane, ma per me questi segnali sono abbastanza significativi. Il sesso in una coppia non è un optional.


luoghi comuni
come tutte le cose anche il sesso è relativo a chi lo fa, a come è abituato a farlo, a come l'ha elaborato nel suo immaginario dalla fanciullezza in poi, alla voglia che ha di mettersi/rimettersi in gioco 

per qualcuno esiste un percorso che va dal sesso frequentissimo dei primi tempi al poco o nulla del rapporto consolidato e pluriennale, per altri il contrario, per altri ancora una media continua e costante


----------



## beatl (29 Luglio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Boh. Se non si tromba come ricci i primi tempi di frequentazione e ci si addormenta sul divano non oso immaginare cosa succeda dopo anni. Non vorrei sembrare una sessuomane, ma per me questi segnali sono abbastanza significativi. Il sesso in una coppia non è un optional.


Meglio andare piano.. e andare lontano, che sparare tutto subito e "stancarsi" in fretta. Qusto in generale.. ovviamente, senza riferimenti diretti alla storia di Fred.
Almeno io la vedo così.. il sesso non è un optional, anzi.. è forse la prima cosa, soprattutto agli inizi, ma la qualità, non la quantità.


----------



## beatl (29 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> luoghi comuni
> come tutte le cose anche il sesso è relativo a chi lo fa, a come è abituato a farlo, a come l'ha elaborato nel suo immaginario dalla fanciullezza in poi, alla voglia che ha di mettersi/rimettersi in gioco
> 
> per qualcuno esiste un percorso che va dal sesso frequentissimo dei primi tempi al poco o nulla del rapporto consolidato e pluriennale, per altri il contrario, per altri ancora una media continua e costante


D'accordissimo


----------



## Sole (29 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Meglio andare piano.. e andare lontano, che sparare tutto subito e "stancarsi" in fretta. Qusto in generale.. ovviamente, senza riferimenti diretti alla storia di Fred.
> Almeno io la vedo così.. il sesso non è un optional, anzi.. è forse la prima cosa, soprattutto agli inizi, ma la qualità, non la quantità.


Non è detto che una relazione molto intensa dal punto di vista sessuale si esaurisca in fretta e non evolva anche sotto altri aspetti. Io trovo poi che nel sesso qualità e quantità vadano di pari passo. Se scopo bene con il mio partner lo desidero in ogni momento.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (29 Luglio 2013)

Io e H (o J che dir si voglia) quando dormiamo insieme ci svegliamo nel cuore della notte e ricominciamo da capo! E la mattina ancora!

con mio marito invece siamo stati anche più di un anno senza farlo


però almeno i primi tempi sembrava provare interesse ...


----------



## tesla (29 Luglio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu di che segno sei?



:clava:


----------



## Sole (29 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> luoghi comuni
> come tutte le cose anche il sesso è relativo a chi lo fa, a come è abituato a farlo, a come l'ha elaborato nel suo immaginario dalla fanciullezza in poi, alla voglia che ha di mettersi/rimettersi in gioco
> 
> per qualcuno esiste un percorso che va dal sesso frequentissimo dei primi tempi al poco o nulla del rapporto consolidato e pluriennale, per altri il contrario, per altri ancora una media continua e costante


Quello che ho postato non è un luogo comune. Semplicemente è il mio punto di vista. E sono felice che sia così: trombare tanto e bene fa bene alla coppia e all'amore. Peace&love


----------



## fred (29 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e quando ti ha detto di non pensare a metterti a dormire che credevi? Che volesse farti i tarocchi? Ossignurdamuracces...


certo, ma io mi riferivo al dopo


----------



## fred (29 Luglio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> luoghi comuni
> come tutte le cose anche il sesso è relativo a chi lo fa, a come è abituato a farlo, a come l'ha elaborato nel suo immaginario dalla fanciullezza in poi, alla voglia che ha di mettersi/rimettersi in gioco
> 
> per qualcuno esiste un percorso che va dal sesso frequentissimo dei primi tempi al poco o nulla del rapporto consolidato e pluriennale, per altri il contrario, per altri ancora una media continua e costante


Infatti. Nelle mie storie non c'è mai stato un comune denominatore in tal senso, l'intesa la si costruiva nel tempo, l'altro è sempre un qualcosa di nuovo da scoprire, e da cui magari si può pure imparare. Io in primis, intendiamoci


----------



## fred (29 Luglio 2013)

beatl ha detto:


> Meglio andare piano.. e andare lontano, che sparare tutto subito e "stancarsi" in fretta. Qusto in generale.. ovviamente, senza riferimenti diretti alla storia di Fred.
> Almeno io la vedo così.. il sesso non è un optional, anzi.. è forse la prima cosa, soprattutto agli inizi, ma la qualità, non la quantità.


In principio concordo, forse non avevo capito che per lei il sesso è la cosa fondante sulla quale imperniare un rapporto anzichè uno dei tanti aspetti.


----------



## lorelai (29 Luglio 2013)

Mah. Io non penso che una persona presa lasci per qualche serata in bianco.
Si vede che non era così presa...


----------



## lorelai (29 Luglio 2013)

Comunque Fred, qui si continua a parlare di lei... ma tu, come stai?


----------



## fred (29 Luglio 2013)

lorelai ha detto:


> Mah. Io non penso che una persona presa lasci per qualche serata in bianco.
> *Si vede che non era così presa*...





lorelai ha detto:


> Comunque Fred, qui si continua a parlare di lei... ma tu, come stai?


sto pian piano razionalizzando, e in questo mi sono utilissimi i vostri contributi qui sul forum.
Allo sconcerto e al dispiacere nell'aver perso una persona che iniziava a piacermi davvero si sta affiancando la consapevolezza che probabilmente non sarebbe stato un rapporto destinato a durare... 
e una cosa che mi preoccupa è il fatto che la piega che ha preso 'sta storia mi ha colto totalmente alla sprovvista, non si è accesa nessuna spia di emergenza, pur non essendo io di primo pelo. Insomma, mi sento parecchio più vulnerabile di quanto credessi.
Non so se è qualcosa che provi anche tu, che hai avuto un'esperienza simile


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2013)

fred ha detto:


> sto pian piano razionalizzando, e in questo mi sono utilissimi i vostri contributi qui sul forum.
> Allo sconcerto e al dispiacere nell'aver perso una persona che iniziava a piacermi davvero si sta affiancando la consapevolezza che probabilmente non sarebbe stato un rapporto destinato a durare...
> e una cosa che mi preoccupa è il fatto che la piega che ha preso 'sta storia mi ha colto totalmente alla sprovvista, non si è accesa nessuna spia di emergenza, pur non essendo io di primo pelo. Insomma, mi sento parecchio più vulnerabile di quanto credessi.
> Non so se è qualcosa che provi anche tu, che hai avuto un'esperienza simile


Fred...ma se le piaci anche tu...lei tornerà in cerca di te no?
Dipende sempre che cosa vuoi ricavarci da una persona no?
Che cosa vuoi da lei...


----------



## MK (29 Luglio 2013)

fred ha detto:


> Insomma, mi sento parecchio più vulnerabile di quanto credessi.


Ecco bravo, consapevolezza. Se hai incontrato una donna del genere (genere sciroccato direi) un perchè ci sarà.
Soprattutto visto che cercavi una relazione.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Luglio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> :clava:


----------



## lorelai (30 Luglio 2013)

fred ha detto:


> e una cosa che mi preoccupa è il fatto che la piega che ha preso 'sta storia mi ha colto totalmente alla sprovvista, non si è accesa nessuna spia di emergenza, pur non essendo io di primo pelo. Insomma, mi sento parecchio più vulnerabile di quanto credessi.
> Non so se è qualcosa che provi anche tu, che hai avuto un'esperienza simile



Sì.
Mi preoccupo per me, per non aver capito.
E vado col passo del gambero.
Un giorno "come sto beeeeeene", un altro "non è possibile che sia capitato a me, ora mi chiama e mi dice che è stato tutto un equivoco, andava tutto così bene, così bene...".
Che mica è vero, che andava così bene.
Qua e là, segnali che lui non fosse pronto, ne avrei potuti cogliere. Se avessi voluto. Ma non volevo.
E comunque, rispetto a te, io un colloquio finale l'ho avuto.
Nel corso del quale, tra le tante cose, mi ha chiesto scusa per la sua impenetrabilità (che culo, eh? Adesso, a distanza di giorni, vorrei prenderlo a sberle finché non mi dice che cavolo aveva, perché non me ne ha parlato, perché, perché, perché).

Ma è tutta proliferazione mentale.
E' il mio attaccamento che continua a parlare di lui e con lui, per non lasciarlo andare.
A cercare ricordi/scene/motivazioni.
Ad aggrapparsi a quella volta che ha detto... quella volta che ha fatto...

La mia mente si attacca, un'edera avviluppata all'idea che, continuando a pensarci, avrò le risposte. E in qualche modo sarà ancora mio.

Quando me ne accorgo ritorno alla realtà di Lorelai qui e ora, con tutte le cose che vanno bene in questo momento, col respiro, e sto meglio.

Ma che lotta, e che paura di incontrare qualcun altro e di non capire, di non vedere, di far finta di.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Luglio 2013)

fred ha detto:


> certo, ma io mi riferivo al dopo


Ma guarda che a volte la cosa è un pochino più complessa. Non credo sia stato solo il mancato sesso a farle scattare la molla. Se fosse stato così non ti saresti perso davvero nulla e ne saresti consapevolmente sereno. Invece non lo sei... secondo me perchè sei in fondo consapevole di aver frenato l'entusiasmo nel vostro rapporto per paura di partire in quarta e così te lo sei giocato quando lei ha fatto una mano di conti e ti ha percepito meno coinvolto di quello che sperava.
Ci sono donne che ti fanno tutto il discorsetto(che spesso gli uomini trovano di una noia imbarazzante) sul come avrebbero voluto che ti comportassi.
Altre invece si fanno il bilancio della situazione da sole... e da sole tirano le somme.
Non è coinvolto come speravo: mi basta? Se continuo questa relazione, arriverà magari il giorno in cui non mi basterà più e ne soffrirò? Non sarebbe meglio finirla adesso?
... posso chiedere ad una persona di provare maggiore trasporto per me?
Poi magari non è andata così, si è fatta le carte, il guru le ha trovato i chacra(si scrive così?) incasinati, ha sentito un'energia negativa permeare il divano, l'indice le ha fatto contatto col gomito e ha deciso di passare ad altro prima che la sua aura si offuscasse... ma se è andata così ti è andata di culo.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma guarda che a volte la cosa è un pochino più complessa. Non credo sia stato solo il mancato sesso a farle scattare la molla. Se fosse stato così non ti saresti perso davvero nulla e ne saresti consapevolmente sereno. Invece non lo sei... secondo me perchè sei in fondo consapevole di aver frenato l'entusiasmo nel vostro rapporto per paura di partire in quarta e così te lo sei giocato quando lei ha fatto una mano di conti e ti ha percepito meno coinvolto di quello che sperava.
> Ci sono donne che ti fanno tutto il discorsetto(che spesso gli uomini trovano di una noia imbarazzante) sul come avrebbero voluto che ti comportassi.
> Altre invece si fanno il bilancio della situazione da sole... e da sole tirano le somme.
> Non è coinvolto come speravo: mi basta? Se continuo questa relazione, arriverà magari il giorno in cui non mi basterà più e ne soffrirò? Non sarebbe meglio finirla adesso?
> ...


:up: in ogni caso è andata di culo: se "non c'è l'energia"  per spiegare cosa non va, non andrà mai.


----------



## Sole (30 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma guarda che a volte la cosa è un pochino più complessa. Non credo sia stato solo il mancato sesso a farle scattare la molla. Se fosse stato così non ti saresti perso davvero nulla e ne saresti consapevolmente sereno. Invece non lo sei... secondo me perchè sei in fondo consapevole di aver frenato l'entusiasmo nel vostro rapporto per paura di partire in quarta e così te lo sei giocato quando lei ha fatto una mano di conti e ti ha percepito meno coinvolto di quello che sperava.
> *Ci sono donne che ti fanno tutto il discorsetto(che spesso gli uomini trovano di una noia imbarazzante) sul come avrebbero voluto che ti comportassi.
> Altre invece si fanno il bilancio della situazione da sole... e da sole tirano le somme.
> Non è coinvolto come speravo: mi basta? Se continuo questa relazione, arriverà magari il giorno in cui non mi basterà più e ne soffrirò? Non sarebbe meglio finirla adesso?*
> ...


Concordo in pieno. Io purtroppo appartengo alla categoria di donne zampettamaroni che fanno i discorsetti :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (30 Luglio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Concordo in pieno. Io purtroppo appartengo alla categorie di donne zampettamaroni che fanno i discorsetti :rotfl:


io dipende...in genere mi faccio i discorsi da sola...  poi  all'occorrenza posso anche diventare una zampettamaroni


----------



## Sole (30 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> io dipende*...in genere mi faccio i discorsi da sola*...  poi  all'occorrenza posso anche diventare una zampettamaroni


Ti zampetti i maroni da sola insomma


----------



## Simy (30 Luglio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Ti zampetti i maroni da sola insomma


si, come i matti, prima o poi inizierò a sentire le voci :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Luglio 2013)

*perchè siete giovIni...*

... quando raggiungerete la saggezza, e la stanchezza, della vecchiaia, avrete la consapevolezza che le persone o ci vanno bene così come sono... o si cerca altro, che si fa prima.


----------



## Simy (30 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... quando raggiungerete la saggezza, e la stanchezza, della vecchiaia, avrete la consapevolezza che le persone o ci vanno bene così come sono... o si cerca altro, che si fa prima.


ma infatti, io ho optato per lo stare da sola... eliminato il problema alla radice


----------



## contepinceton (30 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... quando raggiungerete la saggezza, e la stanchezza, della vecchiaia, avrete la consapevolezza che le persone o ci vanno bene così come sono... o si cerca altro, che si fa prima.


:up::up::up::up::up:
Sempre dito mi...


----------



## Sole (30 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ma infatti, io ho optato per lo stare da sola... eliminato il problema alla radice


Io anche da sola restererei sempre una discorsettara


----------



## Simy (30 Luglio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Io anche da sola restererei sempre una discorsettara


te la canti e te la suoni insomma :mrgreen:


----------



## fred (30 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Fred...ma se le piaci anche tu...lei tornerà in cerca di te no?
> Dipende sempre che cosa vuoi ricavarci da una persona no?
> Che cosa vuoi da lei...


è qui che casca l'asino, Conte. Se voleva qualcosa di più di un rapporto occasionale allora con l'acqua sporca ha buttato anche il bambino. Se puntava solo al sesso (ma ne dubito...) perchè comportarsi così? Io non spingevo certo per la capanna coi cuoricini...


----------



## fred (30 Luglio 2013)

MK ha detto:


> Ecco bravo, consapevolezza. Se hai incontrato una donna del genere (genere sciroccato direi) un perchè ci sarà.
> Soprattutto visto che cercavi una relazione.


la parte sciroccata se ne è uscita fuori prepotentemente solo a un certo punto della storia, all'inizio era ben dissimulata, scientemente o meno.


----------



## tesla (30 Luglio 2013)

fred ha detto:


> è qui che casca l'asino, Conte. Se voleva qualcosa di più di un rapporto occasionale allora con l'acqua sporca ha buttato anche il bambino. Se puntava solo al sesso (ma ne dubito...) perchè comportarsi così? Io non spingevo certo per la capanna coi cuoricini...


forse non era del gran sesso, oppure puntava anche alla capanna coi cuoricini (e i tarocchi)


----------



## fred (30 Luglio 2013)

lorelai ha detto:


> Sì.
> Mi preoccupo per me, per non aver capito.
> E vado col passo del gambero.
> *Un giorno "come sto beeeeeene", un altro "non è possibile che sia capitato a me,* ora mi chiama e mi dice che è stato tutto un equivoco, andava tutto così bene, così bene...".
> ...


caspita Lorelai, non avrei saputo renderlo meglio. Non so quanto sia durata la tua storia, perchè a differenza di te a me i segnali sono mancati, e di questo non so darmene pace.
 E nella frase finale mi ci specchio in pieno


----------



## fred (30 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma guarda che a volte la cosa è un pochino più complessa. Non credo sia stato solo il mancato sesso a farle scattare la molla. Se fosse stato così non ti saresti perso davvero nulla e ne saresti consapevolmente sereno. Invece non lo sei... secondo me perchè sei in fondo consapevole di aver frenato l'entusiasmo nel vostro rapporto per paura di partire in quarta e così te lo sei giocato quando *lei ha fatto una mano di conti e ti ha percepito meno coinvolto di quello che sperava*.
> Ci sono donne che ti fanno tutto il discorsetto(che spesso gli uomini trovano di una noia imbarazzante) sul come avrebbero voluto che ti comportassi.
> Altre invece si fanno il bilancio della situazione da sole... e da sole tirano le somme.
> Non è coinvolto come speravo: mi basta? Se continuo questa relazione, arriverà magari il giorno in cui non mi basterà più e ne soffrirò? Non sarebbe meglio finirla adesso?
> ...


e forse anche le due cose sono andate a combaciare, i suoi timori e il successivo parere dell'oracolo... messa così è plausibile.
sulle donne che si fanno i conti sarà pure come dici, io ti dico che una così non l'ho mai trovata, neanche un'ombra sul viso e poi ti pugnala come il più gelido dei sicari


----------



## fred (30 Luglio 2013)

Harley Q. ha detto:


> Concordo in pieno. Io purtroppo appartengo alla categoria di donne zampettamaroni che fanno i discorsetti :rotfl:


alleluia, almeno ci si confronta. Al di là dei maroni frantumati c'è la certezza che l'altro a te ci tiene, eccome.


----------



## fred (30 Luglio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> forse non era del gran sesso, oppure puntava anche alla capanna coi cuoricini (e i tarocchi)


direi buona la seconda (tarocchi inclusi), sul sesso who knows? ma sembrava gradire parecchio, anche perchè penso che mi avrebbe fatto fuori ben prima


----------



## Hellseven (30 Luglio 2013)

Sembra la madre di Ben Stiller nella saga "Ti presento i miei" ....


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Sembra la madre di Ben Stiller nella saga "Ti presento i miei" ....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Luglio 2013)

fred ha detto:


> è qui che casca l'asino, Conte. Se voleva qualcosa di più di un rapporto occasionale allora con l'acqua sporca ha buttato anche il bambino. Se puntava solo al sesso (ma ne dubito...) perchè comportarsi così? Io non spingevo certo per la capanna coi cuoricini...


abbiamo 45 anni.
Ne consegue che da lustri abbiamo imparato a smetterci di interrogarci sul perchè una donna fa così o fa colà.
Abbiamo imparato che è necessario avere la consapevolezza che diceva sbriciolata.
O una persona ci va bene così come è...o amen no?

E più siamo tolleranti, disponibili, pazienti, pronti a dirsi "ma perchè no?"...più ci beiamo del bello delle persone no?

Io fossi te le direi...

Mi rendo conto che c'è stata tra noi "troppa confidenza" e non va bene tra due adulti indipendenti, perchè qua si finisce con lo starsi troppo addosso. 
Io adesso mi ritiro un attimo nella mia torre autoreferenziale, sai dove sto, sai dove abito, quando hai tempo e voglia ci si vede.
Ma dato il tenore della nostra relazione, io desidero tanto, che quando siamo assieme io e te, ci siamo solo io e te, ossia della tua vita privata o delle tue altre relazioni con altre persone, non me ne frega niente e non devi rendere conto a me che appunto non sono una sottospecie di compagno o marito o moroso ecc..ecc..ecc...

Alla nostra età dato che siamo due persone realizzate nella propria esistenza, possiamo prenderci il lusso di vivere una relazione così come viene viene senza impegno.

Vedi è diverso il discorso quando non so ero giovane.
Io fui chiaro con la mia sottospecie di ragazza che poi ho sposato.
Sottospecie perchè era una relazione bislacca, disimpegnata e che a mio avviso non portava a nulla.

Io volevo delle cose, lei voleva delle cose.
Ci siamo detti, o si sta insieme con l'obiettivo di realizzare quelle cose o ognun per sè.

Infatti io dopo sei mesi ero stufo agro di fare il moroso, perchè MI ANNOIAVO DA MORIRE.

Cioè ripetevo l'esatto stesso copione vissuto con altre ragazze...e mi annoiavo da morire...
E mai sarei stato disposto a smenare per anni una vita di relazione fatta che poi si esce la sera, ci si vede qui, si ciula di là...si va qui e si va là...senza mai aver realizzato un casso di concretezza.

Oggi invece posso dire...
Senti questo è quello che ho realizzato, questa è la mia vita...ecc.ecc..ecc...
Posso stare con te in questo modo qua e non in altri.

Perchè difficile sai spostare una quercia.
Tirela su tu da terra se ci riesci eh?

L'unica cosa che ti consiglio è prudenza con le donne che usano un altro uomo per consolarsi dai guai e dalle delusioni che hanno con l'uomo ufficiale. Perchè cercano conferme da un uomo dove ricevono smentite dall'altro.

Ne ricavi solo pugni di mosche.
Ma non te lo dico in teoria: ma solo dalla pratica.

Una pratica poi confermatami dal confronto con una mia carissima amica.
La quale mi disse: sai conte, io sono stanca di fare lo yo yo...e mi raccontava come si sta quando uno ti prende in un momento della sua vita sta con te per certe cose...poi le situazioni cambiano e ti molla lì. Per poi riprenderti...se le situazioni tornano a mettersi in un certo modo.

Insomma fare la ruota di scorta non piace a nessuno.

Io ho visto che sono in sintonia solo con donne che hanno e godono dello stesso grado di mia autonomia affettiva e indipendenza emotiva.

E ho osservato che questo tipo di donna ha una stima obiettiva e concreta del suo essere.
E non si aggrappa a pindariche affermazioni di autostima.

Insomma da giovani cerchiamo di apparire e di mascherare i nostri limiti e difetti.
Da adulti non ce ne può fregar di meno.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Sembra la madre di Ben Stiller nella saga "Ti presento i miei" ....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (30 Luglio 2013)

fred ha detto:


> Aimè, dopo tante letture a sbafo di disgrazie altrui tocca a me...
> Ci conosciamo a marzo su un social network, solita trafila, mail, chiamate al cell, primo incontro… che dura la bellezza di 12 ore (!!). Chiacchieriamo un po’ di tutto, è molto piacevole e il tempo letteralmente vola in sua compagnia. Lei come me single senza figli, sui 45 anni, quasi coetanei. Bella donna, sorridente, molto elegante. È da poco uscita con le ossa rotte – per sua decisione - da una relazione di 5 anni con un bellimbusto con Porsche e barca, peccato che la tradisse spudoratamente. La goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso è stata quando lo ha beccato in un bar con le mani addosso a un’altra, e di fronte alla sua sfuriata il tizio non si è nemmeno scomposto. Insomma, si sta ancora leccando le ferite.


Sono arrivato a leggere fin qui, ancora non ho finito......ma qualcosa mi dice che alla fine del tuo post scoprirò che è tornata a scopare col suo ex 

Edit: finito di leggere. Non ci ero andato lontano. 

A sensazione......ti ha detto culo  Già ti vedevo la mattina con una scassa marroni che ti faceva tutta una filippica sul fatto che facevi colazione col caffè invece che con una tisana equo-solidale ripristina energia, che uccide i radicali liberi e che bevendola ti lucida il karma


----------



## Fantastica (30 Luglio 2013)

@Tubarao :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

@Conte



contepinceton ha detto:


> E ho osservato che questo tipo di donna ha una stima obiettiva e concreta del suo essere.
> E non si aggrappa a pindariche affermazioni di autostima.
> 
> Insomma da giovani cerchiamo di apparire e di mascherare i nostri limiti e difetti.
> Da adulti non ce ne può fregar di meno.


E' uno dei privilegi (uno, ma non si finisce mai di scoprirne) dell'essere adulti.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> @Tubarao :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> @Conte
> 
> ...


Perchè non conosci quelli della condizione di essere nobili!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## fred (31 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> abbiamo 45 anni.
> Ne consegue che da lustri abbiamo imparato a smetterci di interrogarci sul perchè una donna fa così o fa colà.
> Abbiamo imparato che è necessario avere la consapevolezza che diceva sbriciolata.
> O una persona ci va bene così come è...o amen no?
> ...


la frase in grassetto ci faccio una targa e l'appendo al caminetto...
bell'analisi cmq, cruda ma realistica


----------



## fred (31 Luglio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sono arrivato a leggere fin qui, ancora non ho finito......ma qualcosa mi dice che alla fine del tuo post scoprirò che *è tornata a scopare col suo ex*
> 
> Edit: finito di leggere. Non ci ero andato lontano.
> 
> A sensazione......ti ha detto culo  Già ti vedevo la mattina con una scassa marroni che ti faceva tutta una filippica sul fatto che facevi colazione col caffè invece che con una tisana equo-solidale ripristina energia, che uccide i radicali liberi e che bevendola ti lucida il karma


si capiva, eh? Non ho le prove provate ma è quello che ritengo anch'io, troppo rapida e decisa nel farmi fuori, non si preferisce il niente a qualcosa che forse non è esattamente quello che vorresti, ma che nulla preclude possa diventarlo


----------

